# FET timescales - What to expect.



## Purplechameleon

Hi all,

I just thought I'd start this thread off because I was really surprised at how long the (medicated) FET cycle is.  My clinc didn't really explain it to me very well and it's only now that I am part way through the cycle that I have confirmation of dates and how long it all takes.  If someone could make it a STICKY it might be a good idea  

Obviously there are many variations to the cycle that I am going through, and also the natural FET cycle so I thought it might be a good idea for people to record here how long their cycles were and what was involved so that anyone new to the process has more of an idea what to expect.  I would definetly have found something like this useful before we started.

Anyway, here's the cycle that I am currently going through:

18th Jan / Day 22 of AF cycle - Start Buserelin injection - 1 per day (0.5ml)

27th Jan / Day 1 of AF cycle.

1st Feb / Day 6 of AF cycle - Attend clinic for blood test to make sure the Buserelin is doing it's job.

5th Feb / Day 10 of AF cycle - Start HRT tablets. 1mg once a day.

10th Feb / Day 15 of AF cycle - Increase HRT tablets to 1mg twice a day.  *I may need to come back and change this once I look at my protocol sheet - doing this off the top of my head.

13th Feb / Day 18 of AF cycle - Increase HRT tablets to 2mg 3 times a day. *As above.

19th Feb / Day 24 of AF cycle - Attend clinic for a scan to check womb lining thickness.  Last Buserelin injection today. I'm also guessing that I may be issued with the lovely pessaries today but they haven't been mentioned so far! 

25th Feb / Day 30 of AF cycle - Embryo transfer (if above appointment went as planned and lining is thick enough).  My embryos were frozen on day 2 so they will be going back as Day 3 embryos.

As you can see - once you add the 2WW in the overall process is going to be around 8 weeks long.  I had thought that it would follow a normal cycle, although starting a week early on Day 21 of the previous cycle so I was only expecting it to be 5 weeks long - but I obviously thought wrong!

Hope this can help anyone else about to start on the FET process and wondering what to expect.

PC x


----------



## DanniB

Hi I started bureslin on 16th Dec for a pregnancy test date of mon 8th Feb.  (I started burselin on day 21 of menstrual cycle. )


----------



## curlyclair

Hi

This is really helpful! I am a week behind you, I started DR on the 27th Jan, at St Mary's, I didn't know it took this long!!! Going for bloods on Monday

xx


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi curlyclair - I'm at St Marys too.  I've found their communication really frustrating at times which is why I thought I'd start the thread because I didn't have a clue how long the cycle would be.  They don't explain things fully do they?!  

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi PC

No they seem reluctant to talk you through the process and go for the one step at a time approach, personally I would rather know what to expect and also work need to know when I will be off etc!!!

When I went to pick up my burserlin, the nurse indicated that the process was around 4 weeks then the 2WW, but it seems more like your timescale to be honest!!

After my bloods on Monday I hope to start the tablets will they do this right away?? Or will I have to wait to get the drugs??

I do find the nurses lovely and the new unit is much better, I just hope my snow babies survive the thaw

xx


----------



## Purplechameleon

With me I had my bloods on the Monday, they gave me the tablets that day but I didn't start taking them till the Friday.

Also - when you go for your bloods check how many needles and how much Buserelin you have left and make sure you have enough to get you through to your scan.  They hadn't given me enough and I didn't realise until I got home and worked it out so I had to make an extra journey there this weekend to pick more up which I could have done without! 

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi PC

Went for bloods today and got my tablets to start on Thursday etc Forgot the extra Burserlin! Also got my date for transfer it's on the 3rd March!! So excited!! And scared they won't thaw 

Going for lining scan on the 25th, you might have had transfer by then?? let me know how you are doing with your lining etc my fingers and toes are crossed for you xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

My lining scan is on 19th with (fingers crossed) ET on 25th.......so I might see you there!!

What time have they given you for your lining scan?  They always try to give us early morning but it's always packed with all the IVF bloods and scans going on.  They actually do bloods and scans all morning so we ask to go at 11.00 ish when it's much quieter and you don't have to queue/wait for ages.

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for us both  

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Hun

I go for my scan at 11!!! she said to come when it had calmed down, hope to see you there!! I bet you are very excited now!! feeling much calmer this time round, and starting acupuncture on Monday so should be super chilled 

Hope to see you then hun, starting my tablets tomorrow, hope I don't get any side effects, especially the facial hair lol

xxx lots of love and luck coming at you xx


----------



## curlyclair

hey purple

hope your ok?? sick of the needles today, god this is dragging this time         feel a bit like that today.

You must be getting excited/nervous now??

xx god bless xx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi,  I only know the horrid wait due to going through FET to get Katie at St Mary's, my FET in DEC was made longer by 10 days   due to them being too busy to fit me in!

I started DR on the 25th Jan and have replacement on 1st March.

Ive been teary too, started HRT on Thu so mood should be improving anytime soon   

Good luck x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi CK  

You are almost same as me!! My ET is the 3rd March, started on 27th Jan, one of the nurses said when I went for my bloods that they only do FET on certain days? Maybe that's why it takes as long as it does? Just seems a very very long process? I just don't like the thought of all that Burserlin (31 injections by the time I start pesseriers)

I'm probably being impatient, but it seems like ST Mary's have the longest protocol in the world and then make you wait 17/18 days to test    

Good luck to you too xx


----------



## ckhayes

They told me for the first time they only do FET on certain days when I went for bloods.  Its also got me that they dont do natural FET only medicated   Id like to have a go at natural FET too.  These drugs really sent me   this time, might be my age, just seem to struggle more this round.
Though on a   note, this is apparently the best time of year to do IVF/FET due to it being spring and natures natural mating season   coincidently its also almost the exact time I had FET to get Katie who was born on 14/12/07 so heres   for us all.

Im in for scan on thu I think? notes are stuck to the fridge  

Clare x


----------



## curlyclair

HI CK

That is interesting!! I have read that somewhere too, that's a positive vibe  I wondered about natural FET, but SM only do one protocol, it seems one size fits all, I don't even think they do short protocol IVF/FET/ICSI

The new unit is much better though, much cleaner. My fave nurse is Katie she is lovely, must be something in the name 

I'm in for my scan on the 25th same as day as purple's ET, hope your scan goes well fingers crossed for you xx

I'm not too bad overall on the drugs this time, found it very hard last year on my IVF cycle.

Keep me posted CK!!

xx


----------



## ckhayes

Im in on the 25th for my scan too   got it totally wrong   im in at 11am, blame the drugs   

My fave nurses are Seema and Kerry, lovely ladies.


So heres to Spring fertilization      


C.x


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi CK and curlyclair,

Looks like we're all going to be there on the 25th for one reason or another.  

Do they not do natural FET at all at St Mary's??  I've hated this medicated FET cycle and was hoping if unlucky this time that I could try natural FET with any remaining embryos    They do do short protocol ICSI because that's what they recommended for me (got transferred to CARE for that cycle though) even though after my first SP ICSI (self funded with CARE) they recommended I try a Long Protocol the next time  

I am soooo fed up of these injections and this never ending FET cycle at the moment  

PC x


----------



## laurafitz

HI, I just caught this thread and wondered if anyone can let me know how long the process for FET takes?

I'm also at St Mary's and the nurses are being very vague. I had my Egg Retreival on Friday and we luckliy fertilised 15 embryos. However I have over stimulated and have been sent home with more injections of Orgalutron (I am now resembling a pin cushion!) and told I need to rest and wait for the transfer. 

I just spoke to a nurse who said it would take about 3 months for me to be able to have an appointment with a doctor and then I have to start on the meds for the transfer but they didnt tell me much about the duration.

Its been such a long process to even get here and I'm feeling really emotional. I keep breaking down which much be a combination of pain, hormones and dissapointment that we have to wait even longer before we can have an embryo transferred. How long do St Mary's take and is there anything I can do to help speed up the process?

Please help...thanks. Laura xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi Laura,

Sorry that you're going through the mill a bit with your OHSS    Have your 15 Embryos been frozen now then?

If so then if you look at the first post in this thread I've listed the full duration of my medicated FET from start to finish.  In all it's around 8 weeks long although I'm still only part way through it and St Marys are still being a bit vague over final timings etc

Hope that helps

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Ladies!!

CK!! You are in at the same time as me 11am!!! So it loks like we will be waiting together, I'm a Clair too that will be confusing for them lol 

Hey Purple hun, try and remain positve I know it's hard and I feel the same it is never blinking ending and I'm sick to death of the needles/brazil nuts/juice the whole darn thing myself but then I reign myself in and think that I could get my muched longed for baby  and it makes me feel better.

Thanks for putting me straight about the short protocol that's good to know for future reference (I hope I don't need it but you never know)

Hi Laura, welcome to this thread, like Purple says it's about 7-8 weeks long inc the 2WW so i's a loooooonnnnnggg one but hopefuly worth it in the end, try and relax for the next few months, the good thing about it is no EC  much less invasive and fewer visits to the unit.

God Bless xx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi,

My first FET took 6 weeks but as there busy (to fit you in due to only doing it on certain days)   it can be longer.

Ohhh curlyclair - I'll be the nervous one biting my nails   I dont like scans/tests and always work myself up so much I end up going to the toilet loads   Where you at the hosy on 7th Feb (Sun)  

Purple - Wishing you sooo much    for your transfer.  How many snowbabies do you have?

Laura - I dont really know much about over stimming apart from they leave you for 3 months for your body to settle back down   you got a fab number there, hope the 3 months passes quickly for you and you get your  

Clare x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi CK

No I was in for bloods on the Monday the 8th, but I usually sit in the corridor with my DF as that new waiting room is so small!!

I will see you next Thurs, try not too worry too much, what will be will be. I know it's easy to say but after the state I got myself into last year I'm trying to remain as calm as possible.

Had acupuncture last night and it was so relaxing, I would recommend as it's supposed to increase the chances of success.

God Bless xxx


----------



## ckhayes

Im up and down at the moment with it all, feel better now on HRT  

So glad u didnt see the fuss around me last week then had a funny turn, just can't cope with blood test    after all the tests/injections it should be a whizz.

Ohhh roll on Thu, Im drinking 3 litres a day, got a BFP last time i did that, didnt do it with last FET and got a BFN, just clinging   peeing all weekend but must be used to it now as not going as often    I did reki with Katies FET but with work its a struggle just making tea    should do something to relax morethough as high stress levels arent good.

Take care x


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi ladies,

3 more sleeps till my lining scan - can't wait!!  Feeling more positive today, even though my Buserelin injection hurt A LOT tonight!  Think my belly is protesting at being stabbed so much  

I have 8 frosties, hopefully defrosting 4 to get 2 good ones to put back   although they will keep on defrosting them until there are 2 good ones so could mean defrosting all 8.

Still doing the braxil nuts/pineapple juice/pregnacare conception/etc etc  Went for a facial the other week which was nice and relaxing, think I might book myself in for another one this weekend.

Positive     for you all

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi CK/Purple

Hope you are both ok  OMG Purple 3 sleeps to go!! got my fingers and toes crossed for you  You have a good number of eggs girl!! My tummy is the same had enough of the stabbing!!!  

I'm trying with the nuts but I hate them and the pineapple juice has gone a bit hit and miss, I must try harder!!! But I'm still on all the vits
One thing I am struggling with is the water, I'm out on the road in my job and the toilet thing is a nightmare   I really must ry harder tho CK sounds like it's good for you.

I too had a trauma with the bloods, she could not find a vein and I was in a right state in the end. Just so tired now, had to come home from work today felt that ****ty, and went to sleep this afternoon for 3 hours.

Gotter try and stay     and   it works for us all xxxxxxx


----------



## _Kelly_32_

Hi all, I'm having FET next tuesday (23rd). I seem to be on different drugs to everyone else. It's mind boggling the different things people are doing. I'm on elleste oestrogen tablets. I had 2mg for 5 days then 4mg for 5 days then 6mg now until FET next tues. I've also got prednisterone steroid tablets to take and as of this thursday I have antibiotics and those lovely pessaries... joy of joys! We had a fresh ET in Nov which failed (obviously). I was really good then and was in really high spirits but this time I'm really down about it. I don't know if it is a side effect of the drugs but I just can't seem to lift my mood. I can't get optimistic about it at all. It's only our 2nd try and reading the number of tries other people on here have had I shouldn't be so doom and gloom I suppose. I'm thinking of trying acupuncture and have an appointment booked for later this week. Has anyone tried that? Even if it does nothing more than calm me down it's maybe wrth a try. I started my FET cycle on 5th Feb and am due to have ET on 23rd so I suppose that works out at only just over 3 weeks... then of course the 2WW. Good luck everyone and I really hope that spring time thing is correct! Fingers crossed all round!
    and a little bit


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Kelly

Sorry you are feeling down and you had a negative last time hun, it is hard going what with all the drugs and hospital visits and hurdles to pass to eventually get to your goal, but don't forget it will be worth it in the end you have to try and stay focused on the prize, at least that's what I tell myself. 

You are lucky that your FET cycyle is only 5 weeks inc 2WW the other two ladies on this thread and myself have been going for weeks!! As our protocol is 8 weeks Inc 2WW    

I am currently having acupunture and I would highly recommend it, it has been proven to increase your chances by very large %%%, google it and you can read loads of positive things.

It really chilled me out and is great for the blood flow to the uterus which in turn will thicken your lining and make them snow babies nice and cosy  

Also I am considering baby asprin but still reading up on that, any advice ladies??, anyhow I wish you all the best for your transfer and have my fingers crossed for you hun xxx



My acupunturist has recommend at least once a week on the run up to transfer and on the day of transfer before/after transfer if that makes sense.


----------



## curlyclair

Hey Ladies

All quiet on here is everyone ok

How did your scan go purple been thinking about you hun x

Im full of flu and had it since Thursday, great timing I am miserable and sick of this blinking cycle and the flu is the icing on the cake, hope it doesn't wreck my chances

xx


----------



## ckhayes

CC - Are you able to take anything.  Try hot lemonade and paracetamol and lots of sleep and VIT C, I dread getting ill when im on my 2WW.  You should be fine by Thu for your scan...sit away from me though    Are you on 3 elleste a day now?

Purple - How did your scan go? Hope everything is good with you    Ohhh are you on the horrible pessaries now  

Ive been getting headaches and dizzyness last 2 days  had a lovely lie in and feel worse for it.  Been to tesco for breakfast, just hope someone cooks my tea, just got no energy at all  

Clare x


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi CC and CK - unfortunetely no I am am not on the pessaries yet (I never thought I would be disappointed about that lol!) 

Scan didn't go brilliantly   My lining is only 5mm and it needs to be at least 7mm.  So got to carry on with the Buserelin and double my dose of HRT and go back for another scan on Thursday.............................soooo I will prob see you girls there cos I'm at 11.30 too  

Also carrying on with the brazil nuts/pineapple juice.  I bought some choc covered brazil nuts to try make them taste better   and also bought some selenium tablets.  

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Oh purple sorry for you, it's soooooooooooo looooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg this darn cycle!!! I'm sure by Thursday it will be good to go!!     

The selenium is a good idea I have been taking it for a couple of weeks now as it's hit and miss with the nuts and juice just don't like them  

Still got the flu off work not taking any chances, I will prob have the same problem Purple with being ill. Got my acupunture at 5pm gonna have to drag myself to that.   

Thanks for the tips CK will try the lemo, we will all be there on Thursday!! and will prob have transfer on the same day hopefully!!

Take care and try and be positive, but i must admit i'm runnung out of that vibe, hope to get some back at my acupunture later

xxxxx


----------



## curlyclair

Oh forgot to say purple, drink loads of semi-skimmed milk (loads of protein, more than full fat) if you can stand it.

Eat chicken/red meat/eggs/cheese/yogurt.

Place a hot water bottle on your tummy, good for the growth of the lining.

Try and think it thick, visuliaze it growing, hell I will try anything!!!!


xx


----------



## ckhayes

Purple - The way they keep you waiting at that place we will probably all be in the waiting room together.  I'll be the nervous one  

CC - Reading your post brought back some memories.  I remember eating a fair amount of poached eggs while on injections with my 1st FET, I was on a health kick to try and inprove chances, also wore orange socks a lot   had an omlette for tea tonight so i hope its a case of history repeating its self.
Its sooo hard remembering, I did drink loads of water, which helps with thickening, I remember drinking 3L's a day, its really a strain for me that at the min, can do it through the week at work no problem, then come wk end it all goes wrong   MUST TRY HARDER   
Hope you accu worked for you, I really should have started Reki again, just making me time isnt an option at the moment.

Well 2 more sleeps to scan, I always stress at tests/scans/trans the lot, Im such a negative person, my DP is sooo positive, probably why we work so well together  

Cant wait for Thu, though straight back to work so hope it goes OK.  I stupidly forgot to take my tablet at 3pm today   I set my phone alarm, stopped it as I had a meeting and didnt remember till walking back to the car park   then I had to count tablets as wasnt quite sure i could be so silly  >:

Take care

Clare  x x x


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hey CC and CK - it'll be nice to hopefully meet you on Thursday    I'll be the shy quiet one who will probably turn up late/last minute with a hubby who is usually embarrasingly trying to make me laugh    Seriously though - I have shoulder length brown hair with a fringe.  Proper name is Kerry.  So say hello if you think you see me  

CC - How's the flu??  Hope you're feeling better    We only buy semi-skimmed milk..........but there is no way I could drink it - yuk!  I can just about get away with having it on cereals.  So I might have to give that a miss!  I have a yoghurt every day and chicken seems to be our staple diet so those are good    Went through a stage a couple of weeks ago of making omelettes nearly every day so hope that has had some   effect.  I totally forgot about hot water bottle this time.  My friend bought me a pretty one especially for my last ICSI and I used it every day up until ET.  Will have to dig it out - maybe a bit late but might as well give it a go.

CK - I'm finding I go from very positive to very negative really easily on this cycle.  I'm wondering if it's the drugs because I have never been so up and down in my life!  I'm straight back to work after scan on Thurs too - booooo.

I nearly forgot to do my Buserelin injection the other night!  We always do it at 8pm but I was on the phone to a friend and Hubby came running up the stairs making wild 'injection' impressions.  I looked at the clock and it was 10.30pm!!  Oooops!  We both totally forgot  

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi ladies

Well i think i'm on the tail end of this darn flu at long last it's been horrid. Acupuncture seem to help last night and I have another session booked for Friday.

I feel really tearful today and restless I will def be asking for short protocol if I ever have to do this again   I don't!! DF has to go to clinic tomorrow to pick up buserlin as I have just ran out tonight after my stabbing session typical!! Moan moan moan arrgghh that's better lol

Don't worry about the injection being late purple mine are getting more erratic as i go along, think i must be sick of it lol

CK I too have memory loss issues at the mo must be all these bloomin drugs sending us loopy loo  
Will be at the scan with my DF, he has black hair and a goofy grin and I'm a dark blond shoulder length with a desperate for a baby look about me lol   it will be good to see you both and wish us all the luck in the world for our linings and forth-coming thaw and transfer hopefully all on the 3rd        xx


----------



## ckhayes

Oh no were all going     

CC - Glad your starting to feel better.  Started on multi-vitamins today, a little late but dont want to be poorly and so much going around.  My office is like a doctors waiting room at the min. 

C-   about your DH doing impressions, had visions  

Well I think I will be coming alone unless DP can get someone to watch Katie, had to bring her last time and dont feel its really the place to take her.

I wear a black coat and have brown hair with a fringe, Stressed out, spotty, bloated belly, headache, little moody, tired, forgetfull, nervous lol easy to spot  

xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

I dug out my hot water bottle and am sat with it on my belly right now   Nice and cosy!  

Keep those      thoughts going  

PC x


----------



## ckhayes

I might join you if i can find mine


----------



## Purplechameleon

Oooh you should - I'm lovely and warm now  

You are not going to be able to miss me on Thursday - the huge spot that is throbbing on my chin will probably enter the room before me!!  

PC x


----------



## ckhayes

me too!!!! our poor men


----------



## curlyclair

One more sleep to go........ . Today's plan...

Milk/Cheese/Brazil Nuts/Pineapple Juice/Chicken/Tuna/Eggs  vitamins and hot water bottle, I'm going ga ga    

No on a serious note what will be will be... 

CK don't be 

Purple you will be cooked now don't worry!!!

See you tomorrow, butterflies in my tummy as I type xxxx


----------



## ckhayes

I went to bed with my hot water bottle  

Started worrying now...Arghhhh dont like that i get panicy like this.  work isnt busy enough to distract me  

See you tomorrow  

though propably chat later while were all eating eggs and drinking milk whilst having a hot water bottle on our belly's


----------



## curlyclair

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well, sending you a  

Uneventful slow day today just counting down!! Just think this time next week could be our big day


----------



## ckhayes

Im thinking....im booked on for my transfer on Monday Claire are you booked in yet Im confused? 

Really not feeling good today, feel tired, down in the dumps, its just sooo not like me, im usually upbeat even when im being the opposite of positive  

xx


----------



## curlyclair

Hi CK

The nurse gave me a piece of paper with all the drug details on dates of doses etc, it says possible transfer date 3rd March.

Hell knows now!! Think we are all losing the plot, try and keep your chin up hun, it's been tough going this!!

PS my hair is curly, so I shouldnt be hard to spot tomorrow xx

Dont forget your hot water bottle tonight xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi Ladies    

Been out from the office on business today so only just got online now - 1 more sleep!!!!  I've got my hotwater bottle on again - went to bed with it last night too    Brazil nuts, Selenium, Pineapple juice, Preganacare Conception all consumed!  I'm convinced that if I jump up and down I will rattle!  

CK - don't feel down hun - have a big  

They tool my protocol sheet off me last time I went with me being postponed, so I haven't got an ET date anymore.  My original one was 6 days after the scan though 

PC x


----------



## Purplechameleon

CC - just noticed you're from Burnley.  I'm from Nelson originally  

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

HI Purple

6 days after scan should be 3rd March then!!!! Yippeee no more stabbing after Saturday I hope!! Hope you are ok and feeling   

I have had a ton of milk/eggs/cheese/vits/water a hot bath all bloomin sorts today I'm going hysterical and ended up shouting at DF for no reason     

Just worried I guess, probs won't sleep well tonight/Nelson purple?? It's a small world x

  Gonna say a little prayer for us xx


----------



## curlyclair

Hello Ladies

Sorry I missed you purple was in and out in a flash today, hope all went well for you hun, all is looking good downstairs (12mm) so I'm good to go for next week.

Nice to meet you Claire and great news about your lady bits too, so excited and nervous now!!! Bring on the pessaries  

I have 4 frosties too and I really hope they make it through the dreaded thaw, very nervous!!!

Unit was lovely and quiet today, took the pressure off a bit!! By the time DF parked up I had come out of the scan  he was a bit annoyed he had paid the parking lol

xxx God Bless xx


----------



## ckhayes

I abused my work pass for parking, I havent used it before as wasnt sure i could.  I forgot to bring change with me so thought it worth a go.  Attendant let me   dont like paying for parking, especially at hospitals  

Was lovely to see you both, did they let your DF in the room, he came in just seconds after you went in.  How strange were both 12mm, good omen I hope    she said i had a full bladder, I went to the toilet before i left work   must be all the water im drinking  

Im booked in for transfer on Monday    I have asked to be "done" last, I want to relax for a while on the bed before they usher my off to worry for 17 days  

Purple - How are you? I hope and   everything went well for you.  Sorry I didnt get to see you either. I left around quater/20 past 11.

Clare x


----------



## Purplechameleon

It was VERY quiet in there today!  I was in and out in about 15 mins -must be a record!  Booo that I missed you both though  

Everything is good with me too    Lining 7.7mm so all go for 4th March.  Fab news that you're both all go too!  I can't believe how thick your linigs are - that's fabulous! 

A lot more excited now - just got to get through the thaw next     

PC x


----------



## ckhayes

PC - Glad your lining was good, massive relief for you.  What time did u get there, a lady & DH came in the waiting room just before i got called in...was that you?  

Its one thing after another   so now we'll all be fretting about our snowbabies   I just feel like fast forwarding 20 or so days  

C x


----------



## Purplechameleon

I got there about 11.20ish I think.  I went straight to the loo and Hubby went in the waiting room on his own.  I don't think there was anyone else in there    There was a couple sat up at the top of the corridor and I wondered if that could have been CC because she had curly hair but obv it wasn't.

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hey ladies

Purple that's great news hun at last!! get the milk, eggs, nuts, selenium down ya girl I would also recommend;

Co Enzyme Q10/Iron 14mg/Zinc/B6/Magnessse/Vit C I rattle when I walk!!!

So we are all the same time there or abouts!! I'm having acupuncture before and after transfer for the blood flow and to relax spent a blinkin bomb on it but hey ho!!

CK How come I'm not in on Monday too  When are you starting the pessaries?? I start on Saturday (last injection yippee)

I don't get it?? /Purple in Thursday? You would think we would all be the same

DF just missed the scan it was that quick!! he is happy about the lining now, especially as I have been going on about it for about 2 weeks   

I am dreading Tuedsay PM/ the thought of them little babies not making the thaw fills me with dread!!!!!  

God Bless xx


----------



## curlyclair

PS couldnt sleep that's why i'm on here this early lol thank god it's the weekend xx


----------



## curlyclair

PPS    

I think 3 is a good number, as there are 3 of us it's a good sign!!  

It's a magic number!! Fingers crossed!! (i'm going ga ga now!!)


----------



## Purplechameleon

Did one of you ladies mention to the nurse doing the scan that you been doing the whole brazil nuts/pineapple juice etc thing??  When I went for mine and was relieved it had grown she mentioned that a lady earlier that day had mentioned all the things they had been taking/eating/drinking and I wondered if it was one of you  

I was thinking this morning about the 3 thing!  3 of us and it's also my 3rd attempt at treatment (2 x ICSI and this FET)  

I think the differing days we are going for ET is due to when they can fit us in rather than anything relating to our cycle    I'm ok with being on Thurs because it gives my lining a little bit longer to grow some more    My last injection and pessary start are on Sunday  

MIL has kindly offered that we can stay over at hers on the night before ET.  She lives in Manchester so it will save us having to travel far once we get the phone call to go in  

Only 2 more sleeps till your precious frosties come out of the freezer CK!!  How exciting!  Everything crossed for you    

PC x


----------



## ckhayes

Lets hope 3 is our majic number    

I wondered too why apart, how dare they split us up   

I had my last injection last night   started pessaries last night too...had a nightmare, I had it in my head that i also have one this morning   so popped one up   only to discover i should only have had it tonight, so basically i have OD'd   its ok, just have to miss tonights out.  Cannot believe i didnt read it properly. Was soo gutted   I hope im ok  

PC - Where do you live, is it far from the hosy?  Get lots of water down you too hun   sorry i didnt see you, kept loking around.

CC -    sleep Woman    i wanted to do reki, I might see about having some on Sat/Sun.  I bet you are rattling   i started on multi vits as fed up of being ill, not made any difference though, Ive started feeling a little rough, I sneexed today and it really hurt my throat, now my whole neck at the back is hurting   just had paracetamol.

I too am worried about my embies, we had a tx last month and they only needed to defrost 1 which is fab, I   for the same for us all.  I think it failed last time due to me ending up in hospital the day after in agony with my gal stones/reflux (not sre which it was) did refuse morphine though.  Staying healthy from Sat eve, no unhealthy eating, as i think thats what triggered it off.

So exciting


----------



## Purplechameleon

I'm sure the additional pessary won't have done any harm.  So long as you've  actually used one I doubt it matters all that much exactly when you put it in.  So don't worry about it  

I live in Lytham St Annes.  With the motorway traffic it usually takes about 1hr 30 mins to get to St Marys.  I was more worried about them ringing up and saying 'be here in 30 mins' and us not being able to get there!  We did tell them that we'd need at least 2 hours notice though so we should be ok.  It will be nice to stay at MIL's anyway, I know it will make her feel like she's doing something useful to help us  

I always drink lots of water (it's all I usually drink because I don't like coffee or fizzy drinks and vary rarely drink tea) so I'm hoping I'm ok there.  

There was one lady who came in the waiting room and I was wondering if she was one of you two, but then she told the nurse her name was Vanessa so I guess it wasn't lol  

I've been taking Pregnacare Conception which has loads of different vitamins in - as well as folic acid.  I have been feeling like I've got a cold starting for about 3 weeks but so far  it seems to have stayed away.

PC x


----------



## ckhayes

PC - Thats what im like, i keep thinking im getting something and then it goes for a while and comes back  
Ohhh what a horrible journey for you, will you be staying at you MIL after transfer too.  Will be nice to get looked after.

I took pregnacare with Katie, I need a stronger one, im on 5mg of folica acid due to Katie being born with a meningacoel, its related to spina bifida, she doesnt have it or anything, it was a lump on her head she had removed, it will never affect her but cant go through all the hosy and op again with number 2.

CC - Did you read that other thread about not eating fresh pineapple?


----------



## curlyclair

Hey ladies 

Purple: yes it was me who was twitting on to the scan nurse about nuts and stuff ha ha was telling her about acupuncture too, was just the nerves talking, I agree that ET is what is good for them and not us  But I suppose it's good for you so you can grow your lining a touch more.

Glad you will be nearer to the hospital it will take the stress away, I think they call aroud 9am and ask you to come in around 11am, that's what the nurse said to me. I hope you are not coming down with cold, keep the vit c intake up!! And all the other blinkin stuff!!

CK; Don't worry about the bullets, just go back to the correct dose tomorrow hun, I read the pineapple thing.I'm drinking the not from concentrate at the mo, will munch chunks after transfer. However I read Minxy's post and wil investigate further, You lucky sod having your last stabbing session, mine is tomorrow and the pessaries start.

it starts getting serious for us now ladies...... THE THAW..... and THE TRANSFER..... OMG.......... LOL it sounds so dramatic I'm going hysterical, sorry ladies i'm just trying to be light hearted really i'm ****ting it lol xxx


----------



## ckhayes

CC - I think if we listened to everyone we'd go   if someone gets a BFP and they said they put a pebble in their panties we'd all probably be at the beach looking for the biggest  

I'll try anything  

Im excited, i was a nightmare day of transfer last month   was pacing up and down waiting for the embryologist to ring, burst into tears when she did bet she thought i was  

OMG......MONDAY......I'LL BE PUPO.....


----------



## curlyclair

hello ladies

hope everyone is good 

CK you are so right!! lol you wuld try anything at this stage  
I bet the embryologist didn't think you were loopy, it's so emotional this journey hun

Been shoppig today for a treat and everywhere I looked there was babies!!! it's a sign I think   

Last injection tonight hooray!!! and then my first bullet lol roll on big boobies 

Purple; how are you hun? hope you are good, not long now xx

I will check in later xx


----------



## curlyclair

well that's the last of the stabbing and one pessary uploaded lol    laid on the sofa scared it will pop out lol

and watching ant and dec just love em xxx


----------



## ckhayes

CC - We watched A & D how funny   I love them 2.

Well done on your last inj, i dont like these pesseries, they leak, they smell funny, they leave  remains in the toilet and panties    but worth it   

PP - How are you doing? is it your last injection tomorow?  

C.x


----------



## curlyclair

CK; Thinking of you hun, your little babies will be getting themselves ready for the big event tomorrow, good luck hun xxx


----------



## ckhayes

Thank you. Im getting a little nervous, just tided up my lady garden.  All prepared...till im waiting for that phone call....worse part for me  

C x


----------



## Purplechameleon

CK - lol   at you tidying up your lady garden!  Shhhhhh - I do that too ha ha Also a big   at the pebble in the panties!!  You are so right - we'll do anything ha ha

Got everything crossed     that your little frosties are thawing and dividing away as I type    It's so exciting that you will be PUPO tomorrow!!  

We'll be coming home after the transfer.  Hubby has the day off so he can look after me    Last injection DONE!!!! Hurray!!    Will pop the pessary in when I go to bed so that at least I know I'll be led down all night then  

PC x


----------



## ckhayes

PC - Thanks hun.  They dont defrost them until the morning, just hope I sleep and the phone call from them wakes me with good news.  No panicking all morning then.  Was a nightmare last month waiting for the call....that was very late  

I put the pessary in at bed time, after ive tried squeezing a wee out, got all my things near me and within easy reach.  I dont seem to be leaking as much this time.  I havent needed panty liners   (sorry TMI)   

Ohhhhh last injection for you, not many sleeps for you both now.  I will pop on tomorrow and let you know how im doing.  Probably every 2 mins till they ring  

    and      for us all  

Clare x


----------



## ckhayes

So there I was, lay in bed all relaxed (with my Hypno CD) so good, I even missed the embryologist call totally on my mobile, just noticed a voice message 12 mins before she rang my house phone  

So anywho......  They defrosted the first 8 cell embryo this morning and it has survived with 8 cells all there.  I cant belive it, just soooo happy. 

Just hate how i panic, thank goodness for that hypno CD, so they rang at 9:31 (missed call) and 9:42 (i think) so made me wait again.
Then i made them wait  

Clare x


----------



## Purplechameleon

Fantastic news CK!!!!  Are you just having that one embryo defrosted?  Have they given you a time to go in yet??

I'm so giddy with excitement for you  

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Oh That's wonderful news CK  You should be PUPO now as I type yippee 8 cells in darn good too!!!!!! I was told that they defrost the day before transfer in the afternoon  

Purple; Last stabbing session yippeee happy for you, feels like heaven when you know that's the end of those pesky needles!!
When did they tell you they defrosted?? Not long to go now for us both can't concentrate on anything especially work lol

Maybe because I'm defrosting all 4 as I want 2 put back this time?? Need to tidy up my bits and bobs too, but don't want to look like I have made too much effort    

Will check back in a bit, one of us PUPO seems unreal, especially as this protocol seems to go on for 20 years!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

I hope you're resting and PUPO right now CK!!!      

Yeah they told me they defrost the evening before to let them carry on dividing overnight.  Maybe because our embies were frozen with less cells than CK's??  The most mine have are 4 cells (frozen at 2 days).  I'm having 4 thawed too, but we have 8 to play with so I'm hoping they don't need to use them all to get 2 good ones.

I counted that I have done 45 injections for this FET!!!!  

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Blinkin heck 45!!!!!!!!! I thought I was bad at 32!! (novice lol)

Mine are only 4 and 5 cells too (5 odd number?? Hope that's ok) praying they are good enough? 

I only have 4 so I really am hoping I get 2 please, please please... 

CK will be PUPO lady now and only 17 days to OTD (I'm testing at 14, sod the 17) look at me on about testing already...... let the madness begin ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## ckhayes

What would i do without you 2 to make me gigle  

I had an appointment at 12:30 (asked to be last in) eventually went in at 2:35pm   was bursting for a wee, food, to get my snowbaby back where he/she belongs.  They did give me a sandwich but settled for dry crackers as it was cheese   
The nurses are all sooooo lovely.  Could have stayed chatting for a bit (which i did to prolong my time lay down on the bed)  
The embryologist said it was a good embryo, 8 cell (didnt loose any) and no fragmentation.  So happy, I guess its all down to nature now, what will be will be  

Mine are day 3 embies due to retrieval falling near the weekend.  So as they are a little more mature they only have to defrost them on the actual day of transfer, not sure why it is and they only defrost what they need. So they get one out and if this is OK they use it if not they would defrost another and so on. After failed fresh cycle I had 2 embies replaced  by FET, an 8 and a 6 cell that after defrost went to a 6 and a 4 cell (very common to loose cells), this resulted in Katie & her twin who i lost early into pregnancy.
Had a 3 cell replaced in Dec, but due to my pain on day 2 and getting taken into hospital i got a BFN, which was expected after my body being in such agony  
They will only replace 1 embie once you have a child which i don't think is fair as i think i have a 50% less chance now than if i had 2 Little snowbabies in there.

PC - Last injection   thankgoodness for that   so do you have your pessaries tonight? Is it Wed you go in. be prepared for the late call, they have never rang me at 9am as advised  

CC -   Go trim your garden    Im going to test I think around day 14, 17 is a joke!x

I'm sure your snowbabies will be fine, they will pick the best 2 out for you so gives you a chance to get 2 really good ones   

Roll on Wed and Thu so we can all be PUPO together


----------



## curlyclair

CK I am so glad it all went smoothly, but they made you wait blinkin hell I bet you were dying for the loo!!!  

   Vibes coming your way, sounds like you have a strong little stucker (get it, stuck er ) in the oven, my jokes are crap...

Shame they don't let you lay down as a rule, I am going to ask to, read it's good.

Well chillax CK and Purple, 2 & 3 sleeps to go yippeee

God Bless xxxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

Only 1 more sleep for you CC!!     How you feeling today??  I have a 3 cell I think so another odd number! 

Bloomin eck CK - that must have been so uncomfortable needing the loo for so long!  I'm hoping to be able to lie down for a bit afterwards too - it scares me when I have to get up and go for a wee - I think I'm going to loose them down the loo! 

What happens when you go in for ET then?  Do you report to the nurses office as normal or do you go to some other part of the hospital??  If we still have to carry on with ther HRT and pessaries for the 2WW then I won't have enough left so just wondering if i'd get them before going through to the transfer?  I don't really want to be hanging around waiting for them afterwards - I want to get home and lie down!  

I requested that they defrost 1 embie at time but they wouldn't    They will only defrost double what you want replacing.  So because we requested 2 they have to defrost 4.  I'm really annoyed at this because we could get 3 or 4 perfectly good ones thawed and we'd have to chuck 1 or 2 of them away because they don't re-freeze either  

Everything crossed for your thaw tonight CC    

PC x


----------



## ckhayes

PC - Its a hard one re the defrst, they need 4 incase some are not suitable and you would have ben through all the medication to get nothing at the end of it, but then they could all deforst happily, its a horrible circle.  You do get the very best 2 though so thats a positive thing  

You go upstairs as normal and let them know your there for transfer then they take you down stairs (prob other ladies with you) and then you get called to the nurses who discuss the procedure, sign the consent and they give you enough pessaries and tablets to last until just after your BFP   you then go and sit again (while filing your bladder)   for them to collect you.  I didnt go to the toilet after, I waited till I got home, it was like a never ending waterfall    I know they cant fall out and everyone else rushed to the toilet but i just cant   Im a strange one  


CC - Ohhhhh hunnie, Tomorrow your little snowbabies will be back inside you where they belong...home... So exciting, pleaes try and stay calm, if there are people waiting when you go in still (i was last in) pretend you feel dizzy so you can lie there a little longer     see crazy together.  Do some relaxing in the morning, it worked too well for me.  I was pacing last transfer and got all worked up and stressed for nothin   Awww they will be getting ready for you now  

Good luck


----------



## curlyclair

Oooohh nervous as hell now, they will prob be out the fridge arrrgghh  

I went for defrosting all of them as I wanted 2 really supersonic ones to put back lol, I hope I get 2 we will have to see.....

Off for acupunture before transfer and straight after, then bed until Friday lol

CK: PUPO lady has the crazyiness begun yet Clearblue are on offer at Tesco   

Can't type anyomore at the mo am all over the place, will do longer message laters..... love 2 you 2

The Three Amigos


----------



## ckhayes

CC - I have promised myself that I wont buy any tests as im a serial tester   but if there on offer then it makes sense   just have to be strong and not test, I tested early with Katie and went on to get a BFP and last time tested almost everyday from day 7   please make me behave    

CC - Awww I will be thinking of your little embies dividing as we speak.  Sending them lots of   and   ohhh how exciting  

C x


----------



## ckhayes

CC - How are you hun?


----------



## Purplechameleon

CC are you PUPO and resting??      Hope everything went well today  

CK - STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!!      

We're setting off to the inlaws in an hour so will be all ready and near the hosp in the morning    Am very scared now!  Please thaw nicely little snow babies     

PC x


----------



## ckhayes

PC - aww bet ive missed you.  Wishing you lots of    for you and your embies.  

CC - Are you resting hun  

Clare x


----------



## curlyclair

Hello Ladies  

PUPO lady here!!! 2, 8 cell 3 day little ones snuggling in and dividing as we speak!!!

Was a bit crazy today actually, went for acupunture first thing and then decided to head to hospital just after 9.30 (still no call!!) then the call came about 9.45 and all 4 embryos had survived the thaw, but two were out in front at 8 cells grade b don't know what that is (i think they had some slight fragmentation, bit was assured they were very good quality)

Went for a smoothie and then to hospital, and had to wait for 3 hours!!!!!! with a full bladder and the more I waited the more anxious I was getting!!

Transfer went smoothly apart from the needing a wee, and I started crying and started the nurses off 

Then to acupunture again, and then off to Mum's for a chill, just got home and DF id cooking up a storm in the kitchen (not, but who cares if it's rubbish at least he's cooking ha ha ha)

very happy that they are on board and can't wait for this 21/2 WW is over and am    that 3 IS THE MAGIC NUMBER FOR US ALL!!!!

CK -how are you feeling hunhope your ok and chalking up the symptons lol
PC- your big day tomorrow,  advice don't start drinking water until you find out when your on the list, it can be a loooonnng wait, but we should know that with St Mary's bless em they love to do this the looooonnnggg way round lol


----------



## ckhayes

CC - I couldnt cope with a 2 hour wait never mind a 3 hour wait   poor you, maybe if we wee'd on them they'd learn not to leave us waiting, did you manage to prolong you lie down after.

2x8 cell embies, well done you   

Awww cant wait until were all done and dusted, roll on OTD when is your test date then 22nd??

PC -      for your embies x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi CK; only managed 10 mins lie down, as there was still 2 to go after me.. 

OTD 20th March, when's yours?? God it's gonna be long and I will be going mad lol

PC hope your are ok hun, I know how you feel tonight chick.. PUPO tomorrow for you xxxxxx

Really chuffed at 8 cells can't stop smiling xxxxxx


----------



## ckhayes

I only did about 10 mins.  Ohh im trying to download some pics to print off and it says estimated time left 6hrs  

C x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi PC; Good Luck For Today Honey xxxxx


----------



## curlyclair

Hi PC      

CK; how are you feeling? any symptons yet? lol 

I feel happy today and have been totally lazy and done nothing apart from watch daytime tv and eat my 5 a day, plus a bit of choccy!

Has a couple of twinges earlier, but nothing else to report, apart from a can;t seem to hold on to too much of the pessaries TMI any advice??

xxxxxx


----------



## ckhayes

I feel a little achy PP achey, which I had with my BFP with Katie (re read my IVF Diary) just so hard.  I have felt a little sickly yesterday and today but the pessaries mimick pg symptons and period sympton so just trying to stay sane   

As for he pessaries, I find if i (sorry TMI coming) put them up as far as possible and lay down for an hour i dont loose as much. Oh and panty liners   

PC - How are you hun   

Clare x


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hello ladies - we are all PUPO!!!!    

Fantastic news on your 8 cell embies CC!!  Well done!!  

I got my phone call about 10am and they said the 4 they thawed had all survived    They said to drink a pint of water an hour before going in but I knew better than to do that so just took a bottle of water with me to drink while in the waiting room!  They also said to avoid wearing perfume or aftershave......great when we had both just got showered, dressed, and yes - had put on perfume and aftershave!  So had to go wash that off   

After a very relaxing night at the inlaws we made our way to the hosp for 12.30 and were greeted by a very full waiting room.  They normally do 4 - 6 couples a day for ET and they had 8 couples!  We were last on the list so didn't get in until 4.00!!  It was good though because it meant I could stay led down while they cleared up around me    

From the 4 that thawed we had 2 x 4 cells, a 3b cell and a 2 cell.  The 2 cell perished by the time we got in for the transfer and one of the 4 cells had developed to a 5 cell so we had the 5 cell and the remaining 4 cell transferred    It took a while to find my cervix though - it had gone for a wander!   So that was a bit painful when they were trying to find it  

As for the pessaries i alwys put them in in bed so the night one I am led down all night with it and the morning one I set my alarm 30 mins bfore I'm due to get up and put it in so that I give it 30 mins to soak in a bit before getting up.

Lots of


----------



## ckhayes

Ohh WOW how fab were all PUPO        

So anywho....after my play there....

PC - How fab that one of your embies was developing before transfer.  8 couples  we had 4 couples and waited 2 hours which I thought was bad.  DP was not happy I asked to be last   glad we all got to lie down after though.

I find it all exciting the first few days, Im starting to knicker check, I only did it once yesterday, Im determined not to be as bad as I have in the past, I made myself soooo sore   with all the wiping.

I feel OK, still a bit PP but again trying not to read to much into it.  My parents travelled down yesterday so Im planning on doing nothing at all today, shower, tv (in bed), eat (in bed) Hypno CD (in bed) going to catch up on all my recordings, DP keeps complaining there in no room for his recordings on any of the sky boxes   so my aim is to catch up. 

Ive called my embie "fraggle" just came to me    


I visualize fraggle growing, Im rubbing and hoping so much that fraggles OK in there  

PMA to us all     

Clare x


----------



## Purplechameleon

DH has named ours Pork and Pickle because I am addicted to mini pork and pickle pies!   

I need to catch up on all my recordings too.  I have a couple of girlie films recorded and the whole series so far on that One Born Every Minute to watch.  So I think I am going to go in a second, lie on the settee and get catching up  

Try not to read too much into any PP symptoms, as you said earlier the pessaries mimic all symptoms so you never can tell until test day  

Hmmm trying to decide what I fancy eating.  Have just been munching on a bit of cheese and had cereals for breakfast so that's calcium ticked off today    Hmmmmm what next??  

PC xx


----------



## curlyclair

Hi PUPO LUCKY LADIES (3 IS THE MAGIC NUMBER!!!)

I have a feeling we could all be lucky lucky lucky........ had a dream about it last night very weird but good!!! we were all in labour together, we were the only ones smiling on the ward as our babies were the hardest to achieve, all the other ladies were moaning!!
Bring on the labour pains I say   

PC; Blinkin FAB news PUPO lady    Was getting a bit worries when you didn't post last night, glad your ok hun xx Good news on the thaw too, we have all been very lucky indeed!!!

I have no symptons at all, apart from a heavy feeling in my tummy, and them blinkin pessaries are driving me nuts   oh ans spots, you would think with all this pesky water that my skin would be amazing well it's not ggggrrrrrrrr  This 2 1/2 WW seems to be going really slow OMG another 14 days or so to go aaaarrrrggghhhhh

I was trying to work out when implantation will happen   I think around 5 days after a 3 day transfer?? Or is it sooner later?? does anyone know? Trying to think implantation thoughts lol 

CK; nice one having a lazy day, just what I have been doing since transfer, last year I didn't and I got a BFN, so this time taking it easy for a good few days, might go for a little walk later to get the blood pumping...


----------



## ckhayes

CC -   at your dream....imagine  

Ive been stalking some threads and copied the below info....

Hopefully the embryos will continue to get to blastocyst and they should implant about 2-3 days after a day3 ET. The earliest some clinics recomend urine testing is two weeks after egg collection but your clinic should have given you a test date. Testing earlier than this can give a false negative or positive.

this is what happens in a 3 day trans : 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

When does the embryo implant following IVF transfer?
A healthy human embryo will hatch from its shell on day 5-7 after fertilization and implant within hours after hatching out. So actual invasion of the embryo with attachment to the uterine wall occurs about 2-5 days after a day 3 transfer and within 1-3 days after a day 5 transfer

I dont think day 11 is a good thing, Im sure it was day 11 I got a BFN that went to a BFP on day 13 so depends on how much HCG is released.

Hopefully Fraggle is burying into my lining.....Come on Fraggle nuzzle away my love  

Clare xxx


----------



## curlyclair

Hi CK 

That's good info, hope little fraggle is nuzzling in nicely as we speak!! and hope Mayfair and Razzle (that what we have callled ours, in dedication to DF's effforts!!! ) are nice blasto's yippee

Already starting to think I'm gonna test early lol mmmmm 11 days we should detect on HPT....... tesco still have those offers on...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ckhayes

Noooooo testing on day 11    

I think day 13 is the earliest we should test  


Going to go to tesco me thinks and buy one in  

C x


----------



## curlyclair

Morning Ladies 

Wish I had a darn time machine to fast forward a few days.. starting to feel a bit loopy loo 

Praying for some hatching action today lol

CK; Hope little fraggle is implanting nicely!!

PC; Hope Pork and Pickle are blasto's together!!!

Might take myself off down the shops and take my mind off my embies for a while

Lots of Luck and Love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ckhayes

I said to DP I need to get out, Ive only been to my neighbours for an hour all week    Decided were going to go for a walk today, need fresh air.

I know what you mean about needing to fast forward, I just want to know now  

C x


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi Ladies  

Good info there CK, thanks for doing the research!  Hopefully we're all following that timeline right now    

I think I'm going to try and be good and test on the date St Marys gave me, unless I have any strong symptoms before.  Not even going to buy any tests until the last minute so I'm not tempted..................................remind me of this in about another 5 days when my will power gives up lol  

What are you ladies up to over the weekend?  Hubby isn't letting me do much so I have been giving him instructions on what washing to put in the machine and how to turn it on etc etc   He is currently ironing......I could get used to this    He also nipped out this morning to the post office for me and came back with a gorgeous bunch of flowers and a card for me - he's fab    

Have a bit of    

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi ladies

PC; not up to much just watching tele and trying to take my mind off things, Your DH sounds great bless him, that's what you need hun a bit of pampering. Been up to Mum's for a bit of lunch and went round the shops for an hour for some excercise havn't been out since Wednesday!!

CK; Hope your walk was good, great for the circulation and implantation!!! time goes by so slowly hun, but we must enjoy!!

Keep saying prayers for us
xxx


----------



## 77sahara

Hi girls,

I've just read through your recent FET progress and was wondering if I can join you during this crazy 2ww? I've only recently registered on this site and noticed that all three of you are also at ST Mary's... and guess what? I've had my ET on Tue 02/03    !!!
I may not qualify as the fourth muskoteer, and would hate to brake the lucky #3, but I could bridge the days of transfer   Mon-CK, Tue-me, Wed-CC, Thus-PC 

this is our second FET and we had all our remaining 4 snowbabies thawed. 2 of them are hopefully hatching in as we speak. my signature should explain our progress to date

this 2ww business is soooo hard. I did take this last week off work and since Tuesday i've stayed in bed and only got out of bed this morning. a friend lend me 35 dvd's of which I've watched 10 so far and have read 2 books already. now am half way though my third book. It's amazing how books and movies kept me from going  

   
Ana


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Ana 

My initial thought was one of         stand back from the lucky three lol but on reflection and that is hard in the most insane period of my life to date you are more than welcome to join out little group...    

Welcome Ana!!! The Three Muskerters had a fourth anyway!! (at least they did in that cartoon lol)

it's so weird (in a good way) That you are st mary's too, and had your transfer on Tuesday!!! well done on your embies hun really good, me and PC also had four frosties that made the THAW!!

Have you had any symptons yet?? I just have a heavy feeling in my uterus and that's it, oh and constipation (TMI) on my fresh cycle last May I had sore boobs, cramps all sorts and BFN, but I did have the trigger shot and I think that made me mimick the PG symptons.

In reality you may not get any symptons for a few weeks, but because we are all looking for any little sign we obsess (I obsess!!) over it, when I was PG with both my ectopics I don't remember having any symptons. I'm off work until the 15th March, I tink I will be ga ga ga by then, but din't want to take any chaces, last year I went back to work straight after transfer more or less, and wanted to do the opposite this time.

so welcome hun and all the luck in the world to you and your frosties xxxxx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi Ana. Welcome to our little thread, hope you OK and if not we'll help you through.....hopefully  

PC - What a gem your DH is, they must find it just as hard us, its nice seeing them going out of their way to make life a little easier, makes tham feel usefull   

CC - I wanted the full 2ww off work but I have no hiolidays left and ive told them im off woth a bad back, I have to go in on Monday I think, cant stretch it anymore  

I went for a walk near my Grans with my mum and Katie yesterday, only around the park.  Was lovely to get out.  It looks like a nice day today too.
Might suggest something more exciting, shopping   I dont want to do too much, not that DP would let me though.

Im feeling windy   its been 2 days now   Its actually quite bad.  Im wondering if its the pessaries as Im not usually like this  

Im a week into it tomorrow   I had tender nipples yesterday, again could be the pesseries though....pesky pessaries!!!!!

Im off for breakie now, plus laptop needs charging  

C x


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to the thread Ana    Yeah in the cartoon there was Dogtanian and the 3 Muskahounds (or something like that!) lol    Just reading your signature - I got married in 2005 too - great year for it    Your frosties sounded like fantastic quality - so fingers crossed for you    

I've done a bit of baking today - ended up smashing a glass bowl     Think I may be better just resting and not touching anything    Went to a Medieval Night at Park Hall (Camelot) last night with my family.  It was good but I think it would have been better if I could have joined in with the drinking and dancing!  

I've had sort of a 'feeling' in my uterus ever since transfer - sort of like very dull cramping.  Hopefully Pork and Pickle are hatching today!   

I'm off work till 15th too.  My work have been really good about it and I could have more time off if I want but I think I would drive myself    have you not told your work what you are going through CK??  Would they not be more lenient if they knew?  They pessaires make me windy so I'm sure it will be those.  Damn things!  

I think I'd better go rescue my rabbit as he seems to think climbing in the raised beds in the garden is a good idea!    

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi PC, Just a quick question for you re work, are you booking all the days off as holidays or are some sick days??

I have not submitted my forms yet to work (they have been really good with time off for apointments and everything) but not really gave me a definitive "you have to take it as holiday days" chat

I was going to take three days sick from last week and have next week as a holiday week, what do you think?

I have had that "feeling" in my uterus too since transfer and a lot of twinges today, quite stabbing like. 

Stay away from sharp objects PC!!!  
..
Check in later ladies xxxxx


----------



## 77sahara

thank you so much girls!!!! I'm happy to be Dortagnan so you can still be the 3     !!!

CC - I know, I thought it was weird too to find you three here, all having FET a day from each other in the same clinic, that's why I couldn't resist posting.

CK - feeling quite up-beat so to speak, even though the little ones are one of two only things I can concentrate on. The other one is trying to find exuses to disappear from a room to pass wind (sorry for tmi) - it's not only noisy, but also smelly   I'm sure it's the pessaries

PC - yeah I remember every detail of the wedding day (after going over the video and photos so many times), but what gets me is that it feels it was only yesterday and this year it will be 5 WHOLE years  

I only have very very mild cramps in my lower abdomen since transfer (almost like a constant light stretch down there) - and i stress they are really mild... I attribute them to my imagination more than anything or the pessaries of course, which make them become just that little stronger.

The thing is with our last FET we had a single embryo transfered, which was also 8cell GA, but BFN   Last time the main difference was my mood really. I was really very negative about the whole cycle and I knew that it hadn't worked. This time I have been a lot more positive all along, which my DH also pointed out.  

I'm a contractor so every day I get off costs me. I did take all last week off, which allowed me to relax for 3 whole days before the transfer and complete bedrest for 4 days after. It worked out really well this way, but got to go in tomorrow. In a way it might be better, helping me get my mind off things. On the other hand though I doubt I'll be able to concentrate on anything and there is A LOT of work waiting for me aparently  
And there is no way I'm letting work know what I've been up to. I work in a male dominated environment and I know for a fact that this would work against me if anything.

CC - I think you are doing the right thing. Last week you were having treatment literally - so should be sick days. This following week is not compulsory rest so you take as holiday. I think it makes good sense. Even though I would probably take it all as sick days if I was staff - but then again it depends on your relationship with your colleagues and employers I guess.

this morning I dragged ny hubby to the Armitage, there was a textiles fair and I bought some really bril fabrik/lace!!! Have you all noticed how amazing the weather has been since our transfers? I take it as a sign     


Ana


----------



## Purplechameleon

We have a Work/Life Balance Policy at work and fertility treatment is covered under it.  All the time I have had off has been either medical appointment or special leave.  All paid.  It's at Managers discresion so I'm also lucky that I have a great Manager who understands and is being really good about it all.  I work in a male dominated profession too (I'm an engineer) but I don't feel like it would work against me at all.  There have been 3 other people in my office who have been through fertility treatment in recent years (2 males, 1 female) and although the males don't tend to take as much time off they are entitled to as much as the females.  My husbands boss (female) has also been through treatment (at St Marys) herself so she is understanding with him too.

CC the stabbing pains today sound promising - you should be around implantation stage now shouldn't you??  Ooooh how exciting      

PC x


----------



## gites123

Hi all 

This thread is great as I am really confused!!!

I have had 2 x unsuccessful IVF cycles and am now on second attempt of FET after the first was cancelled due to lining being too thin. I started Viagra (25mg) and Progynova (12mg) at day 3 and have next scan on day 12 (this Friday). 

As I am not on Burselin injections could this cycle still take approx 8 weeks? I just presumed it would be the norm 4 weeks?!?

If my lining is thick enough on day 12 what will they do next?

Its all very confusing!!!


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Gites 123

It doesn't sound like your protocol is the same as the ladies on this thread, seems like you are going straight into thickening your lining, is your FET a fully medicated one or natural?

I have a feeling that it's a natural and they are just gving you a helping hand to thicken your lining, after your lining scan to ascertain thickness our clinic required 7mm min thickness before transfer. You will the be given a date for transfer usually around 6 days after scan.

if it's a natural cycle I think ET has to be timed after ovulation, then it's the dreaded 2WW 

So this could be 4 weeks for you hun, medicated cycle is longer as they DR you first (then you have AF) then you start on the tablets to thicken your lining.

If your unsure hun ring your clinic and ask which protocol you are on

Good Luck with your treatment xxxxxx


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Ladies      ^ 

Hope everyone is good?? 

Just to say time is dragging.....gggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Was reading about the big O during the 2ww  and was wondering what you ladies think lol

PS; got mega wind too, nearly blew DF off the sofa earlier   

TTFN


----------



## ckhayes

Bloomin Eck... I go out for the day and look at you all..... 

I had the whole 2ww off with Katie, your doctor will sign you off if you prefer it.  My Dr asked me but I dont want work knowing.  I work in HR for the NHS and even though I know they will be fine I just dont want them knowing Im trying for a baby as looking for a pay rise soon   

  glad youve all got windy poo's too   

Im glad I have no pee tests as i would have used one today, just had an urge...day 7 ? noooo way  

BTW they are BOGOF in Boots   too much temptation  

Clare x      (4 now)


----------



## gites123

Hi Curlyclair

Thanks very much for your reply, that makes more sense now - I must as you say be natural with help for lining which has been very thin in past.  Will try and speak to someone at the clinic on Friday when I go for my scan - they are all very nice however there seems to be a lot of new nurses that do not have a lot of knowledge on the process / treatment!!!

Best of Luck with your treatment too xxxxxx


----------



## 77sahara

hmmm I've got two pee sticks in the bathroom, but will hold off... at least until the weekend

with my fresh cycle, which was a BFP, I did get implantation bleeding. I always thought the bleed came quite late - 11 until 13dpt, which I somehow related to the subsequent m/c ?!?!? have you had any similar experience? will you be looking out for implantation bleed? 
I don't know why but to me it seems like the next milestone.
with my last FET which was BFN there was not bleed at all


----------



## ckhayes

Ana - Tell your DH to hide those sticks   

Ive been getting AF pains this evening, going to go upstairs and relax with a mag (read my book)   getting worried, I did get them with my BFP but still dont like it.  Getting worried and didnt want to worry, though i had it all in my stride  

With my 1st BFN I bled on day 10 I think (could have been 11) spotting that turned heavier over a couple of days., with my last BFN I didnt bleed until 3 days after OTD  

Have to go to bed, Im feeling a little down  

Take care x x x


----------



## 77sahara

CK - wish I could cheer you up somehow! My DH keeps reminding me that it all this medicine intensifying emotions. 
about an hour ago I burst into tears and screams with no reason at all...... 
feeling better now though
btw CK, it seems that we've been doing our last two cycles at exactly the same time. I also tested NY last time


----------



## curlyclair

Well Hello it Looks like the           For you 2!!! TUT TUT CK/77

Did you say BOGOF in boots.... lol   Serioulsy was reading that the tesco own brand can detect as low as 25miu mmmmm interesting.... please don't test tho until at least the weekend ladies we don't want any heartbreak with wrong results etc ....

Looks like me and PC are the only sensible ones at the mo will have to keep an eye on you 2     

CK; those symptons sound promising hun see below poll I found on the 2ww thread:

what was your most prominent symptom(s) during 2WW which lead to BFP

Period pains  512 (13.7%) 
Backache  254 (6.8%) 
Large boobs  258 (6.9%) 
Itchy nipples  97 (2.6%) 
Nausea  197 (5.3%) 
Vomiting  16 (0.4%) 
Veiny boobs  142 (3.8%) 
Spotting  119 (3.2%) 
Tummy cramps (not AF type)  304 (8.1%) 
Strong sense of smell  142 (3.8%) 
Loss of appetite  76 (2%) 
Increased appetite  171 (4.6%) 
Emotions change  199 (5.3%) 
Dizziness (room spinning)  165 (4.4%) 
No symptoms  79 (2.1%) 
Frequent peeing  244 (6.5%) 
Other  74 (2%) 
Night sweats  146 (3.9%) 
extreme tiredness  202 (5.4%) 
funny taste in mouth  106 (2.8%) 
painful boobs  246 (6.6%) 
Voting options

Total Voters: 875 
no symtons at all, try and keep the faith, I too bled on my fresh cycle on day 11 very heavy was gutted, didn't even get to OTD



Feels different this time, practically no symtons whatsoever.... apart from that heavy feeling in my uterus... god I am ****ting it now.....


----------



## curlyclair

Hello Chickens    

Just checking you are all okey dokey      

Had a crazy day today, went and bought 4 PG tests!!! BOGOF your fault CK (not used any) and went bright red when paying for them as the lady at the till was giving me one of those looks   , do you know what I mean  LOL

Just felt down and negative today, like it hasn't worked, just hating this 2WW it is pure torture....

Decided to go back to work on Wednesday, as I think it will take my mind off things and help the time pass quicker....

Hope all my cycle buddies are ok, very quiet on here today

Lots Of Love  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi Ladies!

I've spent today with my friend and her 2 week old baby girl so I am hoping the baby vibes will have rubbed off on me!  Going back on Weds to give my friend a break so she can try and catch up on a couple of hours sleep - which I don't mind one bit cos then I get more gorgeous baby cuddles 

CC - I just went searching for the big O thread after you mentioned it and read it all. VERY interesting! I am hoping that it's a good thing because (maybe TMI coming up!) I get very horny on the 2WW and have indulged in a bit of DIY twice already   I do get cramps after though that do scare me but I've had cramps none stop since ET anyway. I've never experienced one in my sleep though - lucky ladies 

CK - hope you're feeling better after your lie down  xx

CC - you are supposed to be my partner in  !  Look at you buying all those tests  

Bigs    for all the negative feelings. I keep swinging wildy from positive to negative - it's just all so hard sitting around and waiting. Keeping myself busy tommorrow taking photos off our laptop and putting onto the external hard drive and doing a bit of baking 

Well - Hubby is waotong for us to watch Married, single, Other so better go.

Keep those chins up ladies   

PC xxx


----------



## ckhayes

Claire - you are sooo making me   your a tonic hun   Iam going to flick through Katies FET diary, I remember having PP pains, back ache, feeling very negative (told everyone it had failed) while DP very positive   I had that heavy feeling (just below belly) but above bikini line...soo hard to explain. Erm....emotional (very at the min) been crying over Jade Goody     reading about her will and the kids etc... cant cope with this     I also keep burping and get an egg like taste (sorry TMI)  

Its quite interesting on the AF pains though, its sent to into a panic, actually thought i would need some paracetamol this afternoon   

Been in work today but thats it for me for a few days, burst into tears after an hour   scared my colleague   imagine....they dont even know whats wrong   had to say my back still hurts  

I know what you mean about tests, I bought 4 in tesco last FET and made the mistake of going to my neighbours MIL's till     I just know if i bought tests id use them morning and night, did it last time, one in morning and one in eve a few times 

Ana - How strange we did last ones together, like me straight back on it, my tummy hurt more due to the old injections still not fully healed, they did warn me about that  

Well lets hope all this crazyness is worth it ladies.

Anywho - Where is our PC   hope you OK hun  

Sending   to us all

Keep that PMA up


----------



## ckhayes

PC -   Our posts clinked   Lovely to hear from you, I hope them baby vibes worked for you  

That is something i need to do with our pics, we have so many and would be devestated to loose them.  I will aim to do the same this next week  

C.x


----------



## 77sahara

CC - you do make me laugh!

only just got back from work (9:30pm) so as I expected TOO much to do. One good thing out of this is that the day flew by. I would recommend it CC, it does help me take my mind off a lot! But I still don't know how to keep my hands off the pee sticks hmmmm

... and what was that about buying 4 tests    

I have the digital CB, but won't be testing until the weekend. Was talking about it with DH just now and he also doesnt want me to risk a false result. The problem is if I don't test Sat or even Sun, then I would have to POAS on Monday before going to work   and whatever the result I really can't see facing the day (or any other weekday for that matter) So that means I would have to wait until next wkend?  

love and XXX


----------



## 77sahara

all of us together now


----------



## curlyclair

Hola Peeps     

Can't blinking wait to get back to work tomorrow, feel like I have been livin la vida la loca, without he booze and **** lol

Funny dreams last night (sexy ones ) but DF didn't feature in it lol and, sweats all night nice....

No other signs from the list, just the heavy feeling and the emotions are all over the place been a bit ggrrrrhhhh to DF can't help it!!

Not used any tests yet but off to buy some more from asda this time (different brand, just in case) and if anyone gives me the     again boy will they know about it

77 I would test Sunday, still early but I bet I will be at by then too and CK and I bet PC (goody 2 shoes) caves by then xx

check in later crazies

xxxxx


----------



## curlyclair

I wonder where we will get to.......... Please indicate honestly Ladies!!! where you think you will get too...ooohh I'm naughty!!

What did you do to stop yourself from testing early in the 2WW? 

Couldnt help myself tested early from day 1 onwards  4 (4%) 
Couldnt help myself tested early from day 7 onwards  21 (21.2%) 
Couldnt help myself managed to get to day 10 before i tested  34 (34.3%) this will be me I think he he he   
Couldnt help myself managed to get to day 13 before i tested  19 (19.2%) 
Other? please please add comments to help us ladies who just cant help ourselves.....  21 (21.2%) 
  
Total Voters: 98


----------



## Shelled

Hi Ladies

Sorry to gatecrash.  Just looking for some info and wondered if you'd be able to help.  Are you all at St Marys?  

I was sent to CARE for my first cycle which unfortunately ended in MC.  I have now been transferred back to St Marys for FET.  I just wondered when you get an appointment for a review (not got mine yet, don't know when to expect it!) how long until you start treatment?  The protcol posted at the beginning of the thread looks sooo long. 

Wishing you all lots of luck for your OTD's 

Shelle xxxx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi Shelle,

Were all on our 2ww now   I think you need to ring the hosy for a follow up appointment? I'd chase them, they can be a little forgetfull  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi Shelled - yep we're all at St Marys.  I had to ring up and book a follow up appt myself so it might be a good idea for you to try the same.  They told me that I couldn't start any further treatment until 3 months after my failed ICSI (also transferred to CARE).  In the end we decided we wanted to make a complaint about various things so at our follow up appt we made a further appt with Dr Fitzgereld to complain.  During that appt we asked if we could start right there and then as I was at the right stage of my cycle and they said yes. 
Once you've had your follow up appt and if you decide to go ahead with your FET you will be told to ring the clinic on day 1 of your period to see if they can fit you in that month.  I know that they have been really full recently so you *might* not get in the first time you ring.  It really is pants!  

2WW ladies - how are we feeling today??  I think I'm having a bit of a negative day.  Any feelings I had seem to have disappeared   The cramps have stopped and can't really feel any twinges or anything.  My boobs are still sore and heavy but I know that's just the pessaries because they've been like that since taking the first pessary which was even before ET.  Bleurgh  

CC - your poll - For my 2 ICSI treatments I didn't test until OTD but with both of them I bled before OTD anyway so I already knew they would be BFN's.  This time I am thinking of not even buying any tests until Sat the 20th (so the day before OTD)...................but we'll see!    How's your first day back at work been?

PC x


----------



## Shelled

PC - Thank you for your info.  I have rang them a couple of times, yesterday I was told they got my notes back from Care on 1st Feb but only have 3 secretarys in the dept so if I hadn't heard anything in 6 weeks ring them back   but think I will just harass them until they book me in  

Wishing you lots of luck for your OTD   .  I bought my test on the Sunday and OTD was the Monday just so I wasn't tempted to test early.  Turns out it was a BFN but when I re-tested on the Wednesday it was a BFP!!  Apparently care gave me my OTD based on a 30 day cycle but mine is more 33-35 days...that's enough to put you off tetsing early!! xxxx


----------



## ckhayes

Hope this works....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.210;viewResults

Just i have been getting AF pains and been on my mind.

Clare x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Ladies

We really need to keep the faith please read this little poem for us all, please try and stay    PC,CK,77  

What hope means 

Hope is bright shining light which keeps darkness at the bay
Hope is gentle cold breeze on a hot summer day

Hope is to remain positive when going gets tough
hope is seeking more when others think u had enough

What hope means

Hope is dreaming of tommorow
Hope is simmering under sorrow

Hope is sparkles when tears in our eyes
Hope is a beautiful thing & beutiful things never dies

What hope means

Hope is as light as a feather
Hope keeps all of us together

Hope is ubiquitous and free of cost
hope is the last thing ever lost.....


----------



## 77sahara

Hi girls,

CC - that poem is very sweet, thank you for posting

Feeling really low today. No more cramps, no AF pain, no heavy boobs, nothing. Only viivd dreams at night that tend to be nightmares  

Hope you are all feeling better than me. Keep up the high spirits and sending you all  

I think I've decided I'm testing on Sunday, which will be 12dp3dt (starting from the day after transfer)

Shelled, hope your cycle starts faster than you thought. It took much longer to start an FET following fresh cycle (they said something about the drugs and allowing the body to recover), but FET after FET is very quick.

XXX


----------



## curlyclair

Good Morning Ladies 

Please try and stay    it's still very early dys for all of us.

77 no symptons doesn't mean a darn thing, half of all BFP are from ladies with no symtons whatsoever and the the othe half are, you just fall into the no sympton bracket  don't forget the embies will have only just implanted and only just started to cause havoc lol  I'm praying for all of us.

I have no symtons either much the same as you 77, and funny dreams too as I posted before ranging from sexy to scary   I have decided if no BFP by Wednesday next week then I will stop all the drugs as I don't see how I could get a BFP after that, my embies would be 17 days old.

PC-How are you hun?? 

CK- How are you, are the AF pains the same? hope you are good  

Please try and stay sane and happy




xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ckhayes

77 - Like CC said its eith symptoms or no symptoms, I think a lot has to do woth these dugs  

Ohhhh got to go, im being moaned at to get dressed.... 

Back later


----------



## 77sahara

hi girls,
just popping in to say hi. Hope you are all well.

will be doing some online obsessing and then off to bed - well it's almost wkend!
XXX


----------



## ckhayes

Its very quiet on here    

Its a drag this 2ww.  Im on day 11   kept knicker watch yesterday as bloed on day 10 with our BFN and got a little paranoid   though with last FET a didnt get AF until 3 days after OTD, comfused.com  

Big   to you all.  Try and keep a PMA  

Clare x


----------



## curlyclair

Hello Ladies

Hope your all clinging onto whatever sanity you have left    , I feel like a lunatic   , one minute happy the next    sick of it TBH 

No symptons apart from the backache I have had since day 1 and the heavy feeling now comes and goes, have had a couple of dizzy spells but I think I was working myself up at the time, very stressful this 2WW

I have been crying for 2 days now for no reason (these pesky drugs) just have this feeling of negativity...

CK;  for you hun day 11 yipee!!, I know how you feel about day 10 that's when I bleed on my fresh cycle.
PC; Your over the week mark now!!!! great news hope your ok??
77; double figures for you today!!!

Sorry for the doom ad gloom post, just not feeling the love today.

God Bless xxx


----------



## 77sahara

today is 10dp3dt, which is 13dpo, which is exactly my luteal phase like clockwork....and guess what.... I'M FREEKING BLEEDING. I'm at work and in a state of absolute panic. Obviously can't concentrate on anything. Just put on a pantyliner to record how much, for how long I'll be bleeding. It's pink and (so sorry for TMI) when I wiped it filled the whole tissue. So not just spotting. I'm absolutely devestated and really upset. So scared to go home because I'll lose it. Hubby doesn't know what to do or say either. Will update you tonight.
Please please please wish me that it's only for today and not the start of my AF


----------



## curlyclair

77 please try and stay calm,

Read this hun;     

What does implantation bleeding look like?

Most women report experiencing implantation bleeding as light spotting that's either light pink or brown in colour. Unlike menstruation it tends only to appear over a period of one - three days and is usually intermittent rather than a regular flow that becomes heavier over time

I'm praying that this is what it could be hun, I think you should go home and lie down, we are here fr you and sending you lots of love

xxxx


----------



## ckhayes

77 - Ohh sweetie     Its panic mode for you at the moment, try not to stress yourself out, it could as CC says be implantation, especially with it being pick, want to hug you sooo much and find the words to comfort you  
Did the hosy tell you to put the pessaries up your bum if you have bleeding, I was still on pessaries with Katie and I kept them up my front bum as it wasnt too heavy to start off with.
  please be impantation   

CC - Oh hun, you sound like me.  I havent cried...yet...apart from TV news etc....not watching it again   but I know exactly how your feeling.  I have felt very negative last few days, I was really suprised how positive ive been (im not a very positive person) its usually my DP who is the positive so a nice feeling  
Ive been having those AF pains again, this afternoon I was convinced id got AF, was so panicked I went to bed in al ball and slept for nearly 2 hours, just burying my head i guess  

Its just so hard to keep are spirits up isnt it, I decided not to go back to work, I went in on monday and just felt horrendous, couldnt concentrate and kept doing things wrong, bad thing in HR   so just home and relaxing.....but....

ITS WEEKEND   

Love to everyone


----------



## Purplechameleon

77 - big   's hunny.  When I have bled in the past the nurses have always told me to go staright home, go to bed and rest.  It doesn't mean it's over at all.  It could be an implantation bleed or could also be just one of those unexplained bleeds that some women have.  Also you say it covered the whole tissue but with all the pessary cream going on up there the tiniest spot of blood could look like lots diluted in all the cream.  Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you some of my pile of sticky dust too    

CC - I'm feeling much the same as you - up one minute - down the next.  I think I am imagining twinges, veiny boobs, backache, dizzyness when getting out of bed too quick in a morning.......the only REAL symptom I know I def have are sore, heavy boobs still and I get these nearly every month before AF due anyway so it's not something I am pinning any hopes on.  

CK - AF type pains are a good sign sweetheart!  It could be everything settling in and stretching and getting ready for the next 8 - 9 months ahead  

I'm back at work on Monday - looking forward to it in one way because I'm hoping next week will pass by quicker then.  But I've also quite enjoyed my time at home pottering about and looking after my frosties.  I could def get used to the lie-ins anyway  

Chins up ladies - it's weekend!  What are peoples plans?  We're at a dinner party tonight, only a couple of the guests know what we're going through so will need to do some crafty wine tipping away!  Then on Sunday my Mum is coming over to do my hair then I will cook lunch for her, my Dad and Brother    Thinking Gordon Ramseys Fish Pie  

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi

    Sending them in for myself did a test BFN I know its too early, im becoming obsessed and crazy!!! TUT TUT I could kick myself

77; hope you are ok thinking of you big time   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

CC -         Naughty lady!!!!!

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

I know, I know, I'm stupid!!!!  

My HCG levels will be far to low to detect yet and its not even first urine of the day!!! This 2WW makes you crazy!!!

Not doing anything but chilling this weekend, need to calm down!!! and get my mojo back 

IM A PEE STICK WHORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ckhayes

CC   I tested on day 9   it was a BFN, I tested day 9 and 10 with Katie and got BFN so why did I do it again knowing!!!!!!  going to test sunday too, I showed the very faintest positive (held up to the light at window) on day 11 with last BFP, didnt tell DP as couldnt be sure but sunday is day 13 so should show.

Cried my eyes out again at the news, that poor little girl  

Im soo emotional, shouted at the dog (now too scared to come out of his bed) then cried at news, then got ****** off when the little girl next door knocked on the door   hate all this up and down emotional stress    

Clare x


----------



## curlyclair

I can't believe what this does to you, I was crying at the news too   lol

  That's for testing, says me! lol fessed up to DF he went mad oopppss, told him I can't help it, good to know that it cxan turn into a   after day 9 I will keep the faith (finding it hard tho)

Just had chat with DF and he said that I have been super strong all this past 7 weeks and it's only now that I am crumbling, I pointed out YES I AM COS THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT BIT!!!! bloody men darn blast!!

I really hope we all get what we want and appreciate all the support you ladies have offered me, its really kept me going, and together we can face the final few days xx

CK; testing Sunday I will be thinking of you, I'm gonna test again on Monday, if I dare?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyclair

PS Sick of this wind now I stink, even the cat won't come near me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ckhayes

Mine has eased a little....good or bad....  

I can't tell DP, hidden it, dont know why i didn't bin it? hmmm strange   

I didnt get a proper BFP till day 13 so there is hope for us cc  

C x


----------



## curlyclair

CK; Bin that BFN test hun, its horrible looking at that blank window!!!

Yes there is still hope still early for us.... I am praying whilst trumping lol xxx


----------



## 77sahara

Hi girls I'm home now. Thank you sooooo very much for your support. It means the world to me at the moment. It feels like everything is hanging from a very very thin thread.

The bleeding has almost stopped now. In the morning I had proper strong AF cramps and when I wiped like I said I had pink blood. That continued for the next three times I went to the loo and now it's been reduced to some tiny bit of brown every single time I wipe. I hope with all my heart that it is implantation bleed. Will be checking the tissue now like a  

I know what you mean about being over emotional. I get angry with DH for no reason at all, and he's so patient with me it's unreal.

CK & CC - POAS??       It DEFFINATELY is FAR too early. I will also be holding off till Sunday CK - SO worried though. In a way even holding on this last thread of hope is better than seeing a BFN

PC - much like you I'll be wine tipping away tonight too, having friends over. We've only told 2 friends about all of this, not even family, apart from my brother and nan, it's hard but I absolutely HATE it when people feel sorry or pitty for me, so prefer it this way.

girls, sending you lots of love and   and      thoughts!


----------



## 77sahara

woke up this morning and wiped two of the tiniest brown clots mixed with pessary stuff - (yuk TIM I know, sorry) Isn't it too late for implantation bleed at 10dp3dt or 13dpo

I've been extremely strong this morning and not tested...even though I woke at 5am and couldn't get back to sleep

CC - how are you feeling today? Please stay positive and I'm wishing for the next POAS on monday you see a BIG strong  

CK - holding strong till tomorrow? 

PC - good sign with the (.)(.) !

thinking of you all - will be keeping everything crossed for the four of us! 

love & XXX


----------



## curlyclair

Hi 77

No it's not too late for implantation blood, don't forget it will take a while to work it's way out of your body, especially as your lining is lovely and snuggly.

Brown or pink is ok, it when it's red that it's bad news hun, like my post said yesterday hun it can go on for a couple of days and as long as it not full flow and red you should be ok  

When are you testing hun??

xxx


----------



## 77sahara

Hi CC - I've been obsessing online since my last post ...

I'll be testing tomorrow first thing

How are you feeling?


----------



## curlyclair

Hi 77

Not great, I know it has not worked again, I just know if that makes sense, no sign of AF tho, or anything else for that matter!!

It's tough this IVF/FET stuff plays with your head!! decided if BFN break for 6 months as it's just too much stress and heart ache!!

Sorry to be so negative, and I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow chick, I have a good feeling for you 

xxxx


----------



## 77sahara

Please please please don't let it get you down. You cannot be sure until you really know by your OTD or AF and until then the best you can do really for yourself, your DH and your little embryos is to be positive. mind over matter. People have overcome terminal illnesses just by being positive. I'm seriously not trying to be patronising and I understand totally how you feel, but from all your posts so far you seem like a very cheerful person. Please do me and you a favour and channel this positivity to making this cycle work!!! 
And if like you say it turns out not to have worked after all, then you'll have lots of time to allow yourself to feel low, cry, scream, and think of your next steps. but only then.
For now and for only a few more days pick up the happy face! 

It has worked, we are PUPO, we are carrying little embryos and we will get a   !

lots of love


----------



## ckhayes

CC - I know what you mean, I feel very much like that too    I was like this though when I did get a BFP so our gut instinct can be wrong.  I think a lot has to do with protecting ourselves incase it is   I hope we all get our     

77 - How are you, has the pink stuff stopped.  I made myself sore with all the checking last time so trying to stop myself wiping every 10 mins.

PC - How are you coping hun  

Ohhh feel so crampy   going to tesco then swimming later and then DP is taking me to the cinema and for food   have double boked us so need an excuse not to go to a friends dinner party, feel guilty but not really in the mood for being social  

Clare x


----------



## curlyclair

Hello

Thanks 77 that's what I needed a good talking too!! and your right I do have a sunny side up attitude to life most of the time 

I am going to try and be  from now on and I agree we will not know until the fat lady sings!!!

Just been reading through our posts and it seems its the last couple of days it's been getting me down and after 2 ectopic pregnancy, 1 failed fresh and now FET I know I can do it!!!! I am strong, we all are and that's why we deserve it so much and would be terrific Mummy's

I think it's like CK says it's self proctecting and preparing mentally just in case, I'm sorry for my miserable ranting's!!!

So come on ladies lets be the 4 luckiest ladies on here and get 4     

xxxxxxx


----------



## 77sahara

Yes I totally agree, it's trying to protect ourselves from worse case scenario. 

Last FET cycle I was really negative, and believed I knew it hadn't worked, but then I ended up blaming myself for not helping with my negative attitude - all doom and gloom. 

So this time I've been working very hard to stop myself getting any negative thoughts even when I saw this terrifying bleed. I'm trying to look at it all from a 'man's' perspective    = ie. I'll cross the bridge when I get to it - if you know what I mean?

Sorry CC - didn't mean to give you a talking to, I was almost voicing my thoughts to myself, when I get to this mood. Really hope you are feeling better  

CK - I'm still wiping a very tiny bit of brown every time. hope it's the pessaries. from all the research I did this morning late implantation would indicate a potential subsequent m/c and I really can't handle another one of those. But a lot of IVF ladies have reported bleeds that are caused from the drugs, so don't really know what to think yet

PC - how did the social go? Hope you are OK

xxxxxx


----------



## curlyclair

77 don't apologise!!! I needed it!!!

This is for us the 4 Amigos!!!

Smile though your heart is aching 
Smile even though it's breaking 
When there are clouds in the sky, you'll get by 
If you smile through your fear and sorrow 
Smile and maybe tomorrow 
You'll see the sun come shining through for you 

Light up your face with gladness 
Hide every trace of sadness 
Although a tear may be ever so near 
That's the time you must keep on trying 
Smile, what's the use of crying? 
You'll find that life is still worthwhile 
If you just smile


----------



## 77sahara

Ooooh that's realy beautiful. Did you write it? 

I was smiling while tears were running down

thank you

XXX


----------



## curlyclair

No darling I didnt, its an old Nat King Cole song and it's seems like just the right words..... 

I have ordered a naughty take away of the indian variety and me and DF are gonna eat and cuddle on the sofa

Have a lovely evening ladies, feeling much brighter now xxx hope you are all feeling that way too xxx


----------



## curlyclair

Hello Sweeties

Is everyone ok? Just watching Friends and thinking of my pals on FF

xxx


----------



## 77sahara

Hi girls,

I tested this morning with a CB digital and it came up: 

"Pregnant 2-3weeks" that is a clear  

I would love to be jumping up and down but I feel cautiously optimistic. The m/c with my fresh cycle has left a lot of scars and we are both ecstatic yet really scared. I guess that'll be our next 8+ months hopefully.

Can't help but thinking, the blood couldn't be implantation. That was only 2 days ago so it wouldn't be showing HcG levels of 2-3 weeks? Just hoping with all my heart that they are both really comfy now and drawing my blood so that they grow healthy and strong. They can have all of it and they can make me feel as s ick as they like, I don't mind one bit, as long as they are well and we get to meet them in 8+ months.

My dearest FF, I really hope you will also get your   now so that the four of us can stick around for all the next milestones in our pregnancy journey,

lots of love and BEST     wishes,
XXXX


----------



## 77sahara

CK - have you tested? thinking of you!

I can't believe I got a   on Mother's Day!!!!  

CC & PC - hang in there and you'll get yours too in the next couple of days!!!


----------



## curlyclair

77!! that's wonderful!!! Told you i had a good feeling....          

I did another HTP today and its still BFN for me, gonna keep on peeing on them until the fat lady sings

So happy for you!! And the blood could well be implantation, It just takes a while to travel down epecially as the lining is so snuggly and hope it stays that way for the next 8 months!!!

xxxx


----------



## 77sahara

CC - thank you so much for your wishes. I'm so sorry you got BFN this morning. It is still really early though. I was nervous testing as it's early for me too. I'll be having everything crossed for you to get your BFP. You deserve it and I would really love us to continue through this together. I'll be thinking of you!!!!
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## waiting for a pink

Congratulations 77!!! I've been watching all your progresses over the last few weeks as I'm about to start FET and I'm really nervous, so I'm over the moon for you, and on mothers day too! It must be a sign!

Well done!

Cat


----------



## curlyclair

Hello

Thanks Ana trying to stay   I did promise!! Tomorrow is 15dpo so the result should be pretty conclusive, so let's pray 

I don't know why SM give the OTD's they do, very over cautious!! I should have a least 50miu of HCG by now........

Hello Cat!!! I wish you all the luck in the world for your transfer and hope you have found this thread helpful, it's a roll a coaster for sure!! Be kind to yourself and take one step at a time xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PC; Hope your ok hun? xxxxx
CK; Thinking of you darling xxxx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi,

77     congratulations on your BFP.  I wonder if your a "twinny" as looking on the threads last night I was reading about a lady who keeps bleeding and it turned out to be twins and a lot of the replies where off ladies who went through the same in the early stages with their twin pg    ahhhhh so happy for you, especially on Mothers Day  

CC - Sorry you got a bfn but its quite early for you to be testing   I didnt get my BFP until day 13 and that was with 3 day embies.

I got a bfn today too, thought it would be nice to have a BFP on Mothers Day, as CC said I'll keep testing.  Im using Tesco's own which dont test early so still a chance I guess.

PC- Hope your OK and staying away from them pee sticks   your the good one out of us      for you hun x x


----------



## curlyclair

Ck; Im sorry hun, I have bought superdrug tests today they are the most sensitive on the market and can detect HCG as low as 10miu 15DPO, so I am gonna try with that in the morning and I think that should be the result unless there is a miracle lol

Try again tommorow CK lets keep the faith!!!!

I thought that too about twinnies!!! 77 you could be getting a BOGOF lol

PC; you are the sensible one I look up to you as the rock out of the bunch, the willpower you have is amazing!!!

Praying for BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77sahara

CK - I'm so sorry it was a bfn for you. but maybe, hopefully, you are torturing yourself by testing with weak ones? I so hope for you to get a bfp!!! CB are pretty good, even though very expensive. I'd prepared before starting the cycle and bought 4 of them from ebay.

CC & CK - I SOOOOOO hope it's twinnies, I would absolutely love it. But I'm not greedy, will be over the moon with what I get as long as it's a full term healthy pregnancy!!!  

Snow Whilte - from your signature you must have gone through a very tough time. I wish you the best of luck for a successful FET!   Thank you for your wishes  

btw - what's a BOGOF? 

BFP wishes!!!! XXXXXX


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hello ladies!  

I don't come on for a couple of days and look at that - a   for our Dogtanian!!  Congratulations!!     I'm thinking the same as the others - twinnies!!!!!    Absolutely fantastic news for Mothers Day        BOGOF is Buy One Get One Free!  

Cat -   there    Lots of luck for your FET - from reading your signature it sounds like you deserve some much longed for good news and happiness  

CC and CK      - What have I told you ladies!    Please try not to test for a few more days, seeing that   can't be doing you any good and it's probably wrong!!  Have some   and   and  

Awwww guys thanks - but I'm not really that strong - if I had the tests in the house I would use them! I have just seen sooooo many   's over the years that I can't bear to see another one unles I HAVE to.  That's the only thing that stops me from testing early.

Have had a lovely day today.  My mum, dad and brother have been over for Mothers Day.  My mum cut and coloured my hair for me (bless her on Mothers Day as well!) then I made dinner for us all.  Fish pie followed by a white chocolate and strawberry flan.  It was yummy if I do say so myself!  

Try and keep sane ladies xxx


----------



## 77sahara

CC-CK: girls were are you? I really really really hope you have got a BFP this morning and you are out celebrating...
PC: are you still holding strong?


----------



## Purplechameleon

CC and CK where are you??  It's not like you ladies to be this quiet!  

I'm just about holding out.  My embies will be 14 days old today (I think) and in my 2 ICSI cycles I have bled by now so I am keeping positive.    I am on double the dose of pessaries that I have been on before so it could just be those keeping AF away but you never know......   I have been feeling a bit crampy today so not sure if that is a good or bad sign.  (.)(.) still sore - I woke up in pain with one of them last night which I didn't mind becasue they seemed to have been less sore over the weekend and I was getting worried!  Also my Nanna came to visit me last night (in a dream) so I am taking that as a positive sign too  

How are you feeling Ana??  Still in shock?

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hello Lovelys

Well it's still BFN for me      

There really is no hope now as my embies are 15 days old and should have implanted by now, I tested with the strongest test known to man this morning (superdrug HCG 10miu) and not even a sniff of a line.

The only thing that's holding that old witch off is the drugs, if no AF by Wednesday I am coming off them don't give a toss what they say at SM!!!

I just want to bleed now and clean my body out, rest, recover, cry, cry a bit more and then get back on the horse for a fresh cycle later on in the year. Short protocol tho as I can't stand the long one it's too much for me.

This FET was from a failed cycle last year and I can't help thinking maybe that crop of embies were just not meant to be, I just knew a few days ago, I did post my feelings and I wish I had been wrong, but I have great instincts (sometimes not always a good thing to have) but in a way it's prepared me for the BFN that I knew I would get. 

I deserve a baby, and I am going to get one, even if I have to have 10 cycles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope CK that your result is   and PC yours too hun


----------



## curlyclair

I just wanted to say too , that it has been a privelige to have had such fantastic cycle buddies, and I really do wish you ALL the best for the future, whatever that may hold.

This life is a journey of discovery... and I have discovered you xxxxx

Will check in laters, getting very emotional xxxxx


----------



## 77sahara

I'm so very sorry Clair, I understand what you mean and it would be unfair to make you cling on false hopes if that's how you feel. I was so hoping you get a BFP, I really was for all of us and this news made me really sad. I guess what will be will be and it want' meant to be this time, but I wish with all my heart that it won't be long until you become a mommy. You deserve it, we all do.
keep strong and don't give up, specially not hope
I'll be thinking of you, lots of love   
 XXX


----------



## Purplechameleon

CC - MASSIVE  's hun.  I don't know what to say, apart from try not to give up hope just yet please.  Your OTD isn't for another 5 days yet, you were given that date for a reason.  I think (I don't know if I am right) that because the embies have been frozen they might start off a bit slow which is why the OTD is later than you would think it should be.  

You most certainly do deserve a baby! And you WILL get one!  

Don't disappear hun, whatever the outcome it would be lovely to stay in touch with you.

PC xxx


----------



## curlyclair

Thanks Ladies I really appreciate your words, it's a comfort having you here on FF and I won't disappear, you can't get rid of me that easy  

PC; I understand about the OTD which is the longest out of any clinic in the UK, but realistically I would be showing hCG by now, I really hope you are right and I have a slow grower!! and will eat all my words and more!!! 
You are such a strong believer I wish I was more like that hun!! I have a good feeling for you, and with these instincts you are in for a   on test day! I will carry on with the LP support just in case, as you are right there is still hope xx

CK; Where are you hun, are you ok? Not ok? let us know, we care xx


----------



## ckhayes

BFN here today as well   

CC - I understand how you feel about your "crop" of embies, but look at mine I happened to have the right one put back first and got my baby, had 2 BFN's now you may be the other way round   you will get yourBFP next    your like me with the instict thing, though this time I actually started off feeling really   then day7-8 got a bit up and down with it all.
Even stranger is (TMI coming) each time i have been pg my dog humps me like a possessed sex addict   he did it the other night and I felt all   again for the night, why did he do that   stupid dog!!!!   even huggled him for it    oh and i didnt get a BFP until day 13 and that was hold up to the light squint, and that was day 3 frozen so i think there is still hope for you sweetie    

77 - Hope your ok, have you tested again?  I think I went through about 11 tests with my BFP  

PC - How are you doing? sore B(.)(.)b's is a good sign, I had AF with my BFP so can be good sign too.

Its not over until OTD

Clare x


----------



## curlyclair

CK; I'm sorry for you hun    I really am, I'm feeling your pain.
Your dog sounds funny, If my cat started humping my leg well that would be a   sign!!!

AF started last night and now in full swing this morning and quite painful, late implantation? I'm grasping now at any straw!!!

I too was really   up until around day 8/9 it's weird, I thought yippee I'm PG and then that feeling just went.

PC; you are loookkiiinngg good girl   
77; has it sunk in yet? I bet you are going round in bubble wrap!! I would be  

Lots Of Love xx


----------



## Purplechameleon

CC and CK    I soooooooo want to come and give you both a big squeeze  

PMSL at your dog   I think I'd be a bit freaked out if my rabbit started doing anything similar  

I'm ok.  The (.)(.) tend to be more sore during the night after I have used a pessary so I'm thinking it is more than likely just because of those.  I'm still a bit crampy too and keep going from thinking YES that's a good sign - to thinking it's AF wanting to arrive but the pessaries are just keeping it at bay.

I was also REALLY   until around day 8-9 then all symptoms seemed to dissappear and I just didn't feel any 'different' to normal so convinced I'm not pregnant.  I only seem to have got my  back the past couple of days but I think I might just be trying to convince myself to be   rather than actually naturally feeling it.

I am officially driving myself      

77 - have you done any more tests??  I think I'd be testing every day up to OTD and beyond! lol

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hello Lovelys

Well it's been a funny day, up and down but getting my head round things, on pain killers now its horrid    

PC: I am praying to all the gods that you get your BFP I cant wait to see those magic words hun  

CK; How are you today?

77; I agree with PC I would be peeing on them for fun and framing them lol!!

Check in later xxx Lots of Love xx


----------



## Emziola

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me bookmarking this thread.

I am awaiting a review appt for my first FET.  I'm sure I'll have lots of questions once I have seen the cons.

Hope you are all well.

Em xx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi Em...Bookmark away, hope weve not scared you with out nutty  ness  

CC - Oh hun want to give you a big   too.  Im getting straight on that phone for next month when i start AF. Ive decided to do it again as soon as I get my bleed.  I was going to test again tonight but went and bloomin wee'd without thinking     I know it will be bfn but like you there is always a little hope   

77 - How are you hun.  Hope your feeling OK and your not going   the wait for that 6wk scan is harder than the 2ww.  I wish you soooo much   that the next (3 months your sick daily)    only messing i mean the next 8 months are magical for you and your DH   

PC - Its horrible, I have sore (.)(.)'s only become sore in last few days.  I so wanted to do another test. I know it will be bfn but now ive wee'd   i will have to wait   the drugs/pessaries play mayhem with me.  Had similar symptoms with BFP so they do play games    wishing you lots of     what day are you is it 12.

Clare x


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi Em - good luck for your FET when the time arrives  

Yeah I'm day 12 since transfer so embies will be 15 days old.  I don't think I'm going to be able to hold out until OTD!!  

PC x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, i hope you don't mind me joining in. I've just had my first ICSI and all my embies were frozen cos of OHSS. Doc said i can start  FET on next AF which is due at beginning of April. It will be a medicated cycle but not sure what to expect or how the process works. Would be really grateful if some of you ladies could shed some light on it for me. Thanks.

I hope you are all well. 

Emma xx


----------



## ckhayes

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231721.0;topicseen

I think this is me


----------



## 77sahara

hi girls,

CC - has the bleeding stopped or is it really AF?

CK - on one hand it's good you haven't tested yet, it's not over until AF is there, and I really wish you it's not the cyclogest delaying things - sore boobs is a great sign! and you tested bfp late with your last pregnancy if i remember well

PC - when are you thinking of testing? don't despair about the signs coming and going, it doesn't mean anything

Yes I've been testing EVERY morning. I bought the early response ones, which show lines, because my digital run out of battery the morning after my BFP. And I write the date and dpo on each of them. And I know it sounds really weird and I'm   but I take that morning's test in my bag to work with me. Every few hours I look at it, just for a little reassurance to make sure it's real and it's still there. I'm scared of waking up from a dream and it's all taken away from me. the problem is that I cannot enjoy it though. Don't get me wrong, I'm elated, ecstatic and on cloud 9, but I'm absolutely terrified. It's still sooooo early on and so many things could go wrong. I'm petrified. 

Still waiting for Friday (OTD) to call St Mary's. I'll ask them to book a scan for 6wk4d when we should be able to see heartbeats. I wish with all my heart we do see 2 strong heartbeats!!! There is no way I can wait until 12wks. If they won't give me an scan date I'll make some pain up or I'll go absolutely insane.

I have sore boobs, but nothing much, they mainly feel fuller. And specially in the evenings I have some mild nausea. That's about it really. CK - like you say I wish they make me really sick, at least then I'll know they are there. 

btw: my guinea pigs are running away from me, wonder if that' got anything to do with it  

I'm so glad I met you and I would love to continue this journey with you. SOOOOOOOOOOOO wish and hope you are late bfp's! PLEAAAAAAAAAASE


----------



## curlyclair

Good Morning

Welcome to our 2 newbies Em/Miss E and all the best for your FET I hope this thread has helped you, and like PC says I hope you don't think we area all   lol Emma if you go back to the first page of the thread it will tell you all the timescales (starting from CD21) and what to expect, keep reading from there and watch the craziness get crazier by the day  

CK; Sorry for you hun  I hope the little one is late, if not good luck with your next cycle! I hope we stay in touch xx I am going to wait for a few months as it will be a fresh cycle and I want to speak to Fitzgerald to discuss our situation, I want answers!!! I have always had a feeling I could have immune issues, and want to look int this, also I need time to recover from this blow and have some selfish time with my DF looking forward to a nice glass of wine on Saturday night 

77; Hun don't worry, after this 2ww which is the hardest thing ever to go through, you will be fine I have a feeling  And you know what happens when I say that!!! and yes AF witch is flowing like a river TMI!!! Pain free tho this morning I do feel a bit brighter today and have decided to take the day off to be kind to myself. I can't wait until you have a scan pic to show your FF !! xxx

PC;    Stand away from the pee sticks!! If it's one thing I have learnt it is not to test early, sometimes not knowing is better, even for a control freak like me!! enjoy your lovely PUPO staus for another couple of days, you have come this far!!! you are strong xxxx


----------



## Emziola

hey ladies, thanks for taking the time to say hi.  if you are all   i should fit right in xx


----------



## Purplechameleon

ckhayes said:


> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231721.0;topicseen
> 
> I think this is me


I think that's going to be me too  I just don't feel like it has worked - I don't mean symptom wise - just in my head and heart. I want to test early but if i'm honest I can't bear to test any morning this week then have to go into work afterwards so Sat would be the earliest. And if I can make it to Sat I might as well just wait until Sun for OTD.

CC and CK - you two had much better linings and much stronger embryos than me, so I think the odds are way against me. CK I'm still  for you for tommorrow.

Gosh this is turning into such a miserable post - sorry!

CC - I have also thought I might have immune issues - even before our first ICSI treatment when I didn't even know what immune issues meant! I just had a feeling that Hubby and I weren't 'compatible' in that way and that maybe my body was rejecting anything from him. I don't know why I've always had that feeling though!! 
I did ask Dr Fitzgerald about it when we saw her at the end of last year. She kind of just brushed over the subject and said 'you are in a good group (as in age etc) for this to work for you at some point' and wouldn't discuss it any further. Anything I asked about (like using baby aspirin or steroids) she just said there was no medical evidence that it would help.
So if you get anything more out of her then I would be really interested in knowing what she says if you don't mind?

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

EM- Welcome to the loopy lassies!!!

PC; The lining and embryos don't mean a darn thing hun, it's luck of the draw in this game and you have come this far so be strong, you can do it girl you have all the symptoms I never had including the boobs!! listen to your body not your head, that's where I went wrong my body was telling me it was BFN, my embryos probably didn't develop further once transferred, they were very vague about the quality of them at transfer, that's another issue I will be addressing!! 

Don't test until weekend hun, it's only a couple of days and stop reading into the cells and lining issue, if that embie wants to implant and develop it will, it's all in the hands of the gods, and I will send up a little prayer for you right now!!   

Along with immune issues I am a rare negative blood group and DF is standard positive, I asked about this at the time and they said no problem, but my body develops antibodies once pregnant to attack the embryo, a simple anti-G injection would solve this, but they said I didn't need it

I want answers off this Fitzgerald woman and have a long list of questions that need addressing, I am not prepared to put myself through repeated cycles and heartache just because they won't do a few tests first, we are not battery hens!!!! I will let you know PC I can be very determined when pushed, I will see the clinical director if no joy with her!!


----------



## ckhayes

I went to see Fitzy   with my questions.  I found her OK but what I do think is they treat all patients the same.  Have you both had the tests prior to coming to St Marys with your Dr like ovulation etc I had clomid for 12 months then went to Hope hospital under Dr Poulson, he did tests on me (not sure what) but one was to have sex the night before     so embarresing and then like a smear test where he took a sample from inside me to see what was going on with the sperm....he even showed us the sperm running around   Its for that compatability thing you mentioned.
Thats the thing with St Marys, they have a one fits all policy.  I think mine is hormonal, I have regular periods but probs with Iron, no hails, thin hair (very since puberty) and optitions said I have thin tears (which is hormone controlled) and said that might be something I need to get looked into, again I was fobbed off.  Gosh theres lots I think i could put down to hormones not being right  

Going to test tomorrow one last time, not tested for 2 days but still know it will be a bfn.

77 - I did soooo many tests DP used to go mad, It was just soooo reasuring seeing it there each time  

CC - I hope you get some answers hun, Its so frustraiting.  Definately keep incontact.

Im going to discuss with DP what to do next, we rang in Jan when I bled after BFN and 3 weeks later started injections again, might get our holiday out of the way first, have a little break, seems to have hit me quite hard this time.  Cried everyday on the way to work this week   and once home yesterday.  Just cant wait to stop the meds and get my body back.

Clare x


----------



## estrella

Hi ladies, new to this thread and need some advice... does anyone know how long after an unmedicated, unsupported (pessaries) FET can u start next tratment of ivf? Would i be correct in thinking if i have no meds, and no progesterone support that if i come on af that it could be when af starts that i request next treatment?
Got one frozen emby and already dont feel that hopeful, a, it may not defrost and b, wont implant.. therefore just planning ahead.
Good luck to all you ladies xx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi Estrella,
When you get AF you can start straight away, its only if you have stimmed (full IVF treatment) you have to wait a few months.

I had a BFN from Medicated FET 01/01/10 and got AF 3 days after stopping meds, I then started another round of Medicated FET 3 weeks after.

Good luck xxx


----------



## curlyclair

CK; Thinking of you today hun xx

Estrelle welcome to the thread and good luck with your transfer, keep the faith hun xx


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi Ladies  

CK   's for today - whatever the outcome.

Estrella I wouldn't have been able to advise you but glad the other girls have.  Welcome to the thread  

CC - Don't leave Fitzgeralds office till you've got all the answers you need hun!  She is very good at making you feel at ease and calm - this kind of put me on the wrong footing cos I'd gone in there all angry and with her being so nice to me I didn't feel like I could be so angry anymore    It's only afterwards I realised that I didn't really get the answers I wanted! 

CK - I had all sorts of tests with my GP before being transferred to St Marys but none of them like you have described!  That's the type of test I would like to have done actually.  I just had scans to check ovaries, uterus etc etc, blood tests to check ovulating, dye test to check tubes not blocked.  They tried to put me on Clomid for 6 months but I said what's the point when they know I do ovulate - all the tests showed I do!  So I got them to transfer me straight to St Marys.  The waiting list was 18 months to 2 years then though so we paid private at CARE for our first ICSI.  In my first scan at CARE they picked up that I have PCOS and none of the NHS scans or tests had said that!  

Well - the (.)(.)'s aren't sore today    They were when I first got up to go to the loo early this morning but they aren't now.  No other cramps or anything at all today.  I feel like nothing has or ever will happen.  OMG - just looked down at said offending (.)(.) and noticed my shirt button was open!  OMG - how long have I been sat/walking round the office with my bra poking out!!     Ok - so maybe they are still a little bigger than normal! 

I am soooooooooooo embarrassed! 

PC x


----------



## ckhayes

PC   you flasher  

Well ladies its a BFN for me, I had my cry today (well have done all week on the way to work) feel better, I rang St Marys and she asked if i've started bleeding, when i said no she asked if the test i did was accurate, i then admitted i'd tested 3 days ago and the day before that and she said stop taking the meds and i should start bleeding in 3-7 days or 3-10 (somethinglike that) She also asked if i want i can start again when i bleed, to just ring up and request the day i start, so i could be starting injections in roughly 3 weeks   not decided yet, might get holiday out of the way first.  Will see what DP says later.She was called Karen, she also offered me councelling   gosh they'd have fun with me...i wouldnt be allowed out again  

Hope everyone is OK  

Clare xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon

Oh CK     I'm so sorry hun.  I'm guessing you still have some frosties left then if you can start again so soon??  Or are you allowed to start a fresh cycle straight away?

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Good Morning Ladies

PC;   Thanks for the tips about Fitzy, I will get answers! Not putting myself through this again without them! Big boobies eh?? That sounds promising, not long to go now for you hun, try and keep sane (says the one who went    )

CK;   For you darling, it's hard this process I know how you feel, you are brave going again so quick, I just couldn't I think I would have a breakdown!! Karen is nice at SM, counselling ?? Well that's a first, at least that service is there tho. I am going to counsel myself with a bottle of wine and a chick flick  

77; hope the bumps are okey dokey xx 

Well best get moving to work, lots of love xx


----------



## Purplechameleon

77 - you'be been quiet for a couple of days - you ok?

Well, I've been and bought some tests.  I'm going to test in the morning, I can't wait any longer.  Look at me being a rebel and testing a whole day early lol!      If it's a BFN I will be buying a nice bottle of red wine to drown my sorrows.

Finding it very hard but trying to keep at least a little bit  

PC x


----------



## Emziola

CK - so sorry to hear about your BFN


----------



## 77sahara

Hi girls,

CK - I'm so so so sorry   wish I could give you a hug! But you seem to be keeping positive, which you should and wishing you next time to work for you

CC - and for you too. A break is good for the body and the mind

PC - please give us some good news. It would be very lonely without you, so can't wait to hear the great news tonight!!! BFP!!!!

What was wrong with FF yesterday, I couldn't log on, in fact I couldn't even load the website. 

The day before we went after work for a meal with our best friends and told them the news. Them two including my DH had some really lovely wine. I kept on the juice.

Today was my OTD so I called ST Mary's to arrange for my first scan. My hubby however is away on business for 3 weeks in 2 weeks and they said they can only give me the scan date in 3 weeks today the earliest. I begged and begged but they didn't burge an inch. She suggested I either come on my own or bring some family member with me. WHAAAAAAT, how could I EVER go to the first scan without DH? Not to mention that I've been at this stage before with a m/c....... NO
So we decided we are going for a private scan just before DH leaves. I should hopefully be 6wks4d by then  

The worrying is not getting any less, I wonder at which stage and if I ever manage to relax an denjoy it,

big   and


----------



## 77sahara

looking back at my post I don't even know if i should be telling you all this  
wish we could all share these stages. I don't want to upset you either

just wish it wasn't sooo hard for us all


----------



## ckhayes

77 - Aww dont feel like that hun, its lovely to hear positive news.  I dont blame you having a private scan first.  You can then take your mum or someone close to share the experience with, that would be lovely.  My parents lived in New Zealand and when they came over i took my mum as she had never seen anything like it.
Good luck. I found the wait to the scan worse than the 2ww   just so so hard all this waiting, but i still worry now, apparently it never ends, ask your parents  

CC -You only need a break if youve stimmed (fresh cycle) with FET there are no drugs to get out your system.  I still havent fully decided what to do.  I seem to hurt more this time, i think over christmas i was busy so could take my mind off a little, even though getting a bfn on what would have been my due date was hard.

PC - Wishing you lots of luck with your test, youve done well not testing.  I hope you get your BFP then you can and 77 can support each other through the next 8 months  

XXXXX


----------



## curlyclair

Hello

PC;     

77; Your only human honey, you are going to worry more than most women its takes super human efforts for us ladies to get PG so is only natural to worry, you will be fine and try and relax and enjoy!! Don't feel bad about posting that's what FF are for xxx

CK; I need a break took this hard and want to enjoy the next few months got some good things to look forward to, best mates wedding, music festival in London and a nice beach holiday, then I will think about a fresh cycle, just cant at the mo it fills me with dread.

PC;     Please let you be BFP xxxx


----------



## curlyclair

Had to ring SM this morning with my result  They told that my case would go for review with an embryogist and consultant and then we would get a letter in 6 weeks telling us if they were offering us another cycle!!

My PCT gives 3 fresh cycles, nurse prob didn't know that. Asked about trying short prtocol but wll have to speak with the con she said.


----------



## 77sahara

PC - where are you? All really anxiously awaiting your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!      

CC - what PCT are under?

CC & CK - I can totally understand that every additional time it's bad news it gets harder and harder. But then the good news with be even better and better. And I hope you both get them sooner than you thought possible. 
It's really important to have things to look forward to!
xxxx


----------



## curlyclair

77; I'm under Burnley/Pendle/Hyndburn, East Lancs PCT one of the few to offer 3 fresh cycles.


----------



## ckhayes

Just popped on to see if any news from PC    please please  

CC - The nurses should check all that before saying anything, if they had said that to me i'd have been in a panic....gosh they dont think sometimes!! I was entitled to 2 cycles, i wonder what happened to my 2nd one, it should be passed on to another couple me thinks rather than just forgot about as not needed.

77 - How are you? Are you still testing  

Estrelle - How are you?  Are you due to start FET yet?   

Clare x


----------



## curlyclair

PC; Hope you are ok hun


----------



## Purplechameleon

Hi ladies,

No good news from me I'm afraid.  I tested yesterday and it was a .  I knew it wasn't going to change today so I just stopped the drugs yesterday so hopefully AF will arrive earlier and be over and done with before next weekend when I am out for a friends 30th.
I rang St Marys this morning and they said I can request treatment again as soon as AF arrives but I want to go and talk to Fitzgereld before going any further.  The 4 frosties we have left are all 2 cells so very slow and I don't think they will survive the thaw - and even if they do I don't think they will divide further.  So I'm not going through 6 weeks of injections etc again and then fail at ET.

Also, I am under a dermatologist for my skin - bad acne.  I'd said I would try this one time with the FET and then have a break for 6 months and try the acne treatment instead.  You can't get pregnant whilst on the treatment because it can have serious side effects for the baby so I will be going back on the pill for 6 months.  After being off it for over 5 years it's going to seem really odd! 

After the test yesterday we decided to carry on with the plans we had for the day, go into town etc and keep busy.  It wasn't a brilliant idea!  I ended up bursting out crying halfway round the shops so DH had to get me home quick!     Feeling better today and can actually talk about it without crying, but I have taken it much harder this time than the other times.  It just seems like it's never going to happen  

77 don't feel guilty for posting - it's lovely to hear that FET can work and gives us all hope.  I have everything crossed that you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead  

Would love to stay in touch with you girls so I will message you my e-mail address.  I don't think I'll be back on here for a while.

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

PC; So sorry for you hun I want to give a big cuddle     I think you are right to go see Fitzy I feel the same as you.

Would love to stay in touch chick
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ckhayes

Me too  

PC - So sorry, I seems to hurt more this time.  I was so positive it would work for us, fab embryo, spring, healthy, really positive    I rang 8am this morning to request treatment, not sure what our embies are call wise in freeze, never got told.  We still havent decided what to do but thought as long as i req i have a little longer to think about it.  Just with the state i have been in this last week and no break before might need a break.

I had tp contact St Mrys today as I was cleaning   and started getting very bad PP that got horrendous.  I went to the toilet and (TMI coming sorry) a large blood clot rede and white came out, it looked gross, i was on my own but DP came in while nurse was explaining it was the pg   it sounds like it has attached and gone to one but then stopped   why? was it something i did   I went shopping on day 5 cant help thinking   then 15 mins later I had to help another out.  I havent passed any since so not sure if thats it but the pain got quite bad, im not allowed to take ibuprofen but i had to take 1, paracetamol just didnt touch it.

Take care xx


----------



## 77sahara

OMG  

PC - I'm so so sorry. I don't know what to say. I keep thinking I should have left you girls keep the lucky 3    I feel realy lucky so far yet sooooo guilty too...
can't stop thinking how unfair it all is. 

PC and Ck reading you post made me cry with proper sobs. Wish I could give you a massive hug, wish I could share my luck.

don't even know if it helps that little bit but I never thought it would happen to me either. really and trully. seems like life has been on hold. and i still don't believe it can happen. I will only believe it when I'm holding a little or two in my arms. Have been in this rollercoster for 4 very long years now. 

I would love to keep in touch with you too. I'm on ********, but don't know how to post privately to each of you. I would love to follow your progress and will keep everything crossed for you to hear your positive news soon. And maybe one day we can all watch our little ones playing together and remember back what we all have gone through.

CC, CK and PC sending you lots of love, hugs, kisses and wishes for strength and a positive attitude!


----------



## curlyclair

Hello Ladies

CK; I really hope you are feeling better, the first bleed is always painful try a nice warm bath that should help, I really am sorry fo you hun, life is very cruel somtimes.

PC; I hope you are bearing up, I know how you feel.

77; Don't be silly love, you havn't jinxed us it's just the luck of the draw in this game, we know the odds, we have done the research etc, plase please please do not let this over shadow your little miracle, of course we all will be thinking why can't it be me?? it's only natural, but it doesnt mean we are not happy for you!!! Enjoy your PG and one day hopefully we can ALL enjoy ours too, I have sent you a private message with my contact details on and would love for us all to stay in touch.

I will be doing a fresh cycle around September time I think and hope to have my buddies PC/CK with me let's hope so xxxx


----------



## curlyclair

CK; just re-read your post, do not blame yourself for anything girl!! it is nothing you have done that has stopped the embryo going any further!!!!

You have been super careful!! Don't forget in an un-assisted PG you would not even know and would be doing all sorts, it's hard to take but sometimes things are just not meant to be.

PC; Also regarding your embies I would def speak to Fitzy if that's how you feel, you need re-assurance and an advice from an embryologist, it might be better to go for a fresh cycle?? You may feel more positive about this? xxx


----------



## Emziola

PC   I'm so sorry xx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi,

It turns out i have an infection, been in A&E all evening.  On anti's so hope they kick in soon.  Just want it all over with now and to stop bleeding.  Clots have stopped.  Just would like to know why my little fella didnt grow anymore  

C x


----------



## Emziola

Aww CK,   hope you start to feel better soon, the antibots shouldn't take too long to kick in.  

I think the hardest part for all of us when it doesn't work, is wanting to know why.  Could I have done this different/what if I hadn't done that/did i lift something too heavy/was I too stressed.  The list goes on and on and makes you go   

Sometimes I don't think even the cons have the answers.  Sometimes it is just a case of 'it wasn't meant to be', which I find really annoying - just saying it or when someone says it to me!  Sometimes 'natures way' is why it doesn't work.  I know it doesn't make it any easier but we have to hope that one day it will work.  What is life without hope?

I wish I had a magic wand - I would be very rich if I did! xx  

Em xx


----------



## 77sahara

CK - oh dear! I hope you feel better soon. 
I agree with Emziola, even though it's hard we have to let go of things that we have no control over. Some things are meant to be and everything hapens for a reason.


----------



## ckhayes

I know, onwards and upwards, I start injections again begining of April    

Night x


----------



## Emziola

Blimey that was quick!  Good luck     xx


----------



## 77sahara

CK - that's great news! Best of luck with your new cycle. Really hope you get your BFP this time round    

I'm not well at all right now. Had to skip work. Last night at 2am I wiped red blood. For just over an hour I had pretty strong period pain. The cramps reduced  and I only occasionally have some mild ones and this morning I keep wiping off just streaks of brown blood. 
Feels like a deja vu of my worst nightmare. NOT AGAIN  
went to hospital and had blood drawn. Cervics looks closed but that was the case last time i m/c too
I don't know what to do. Will have to wait 2 days now for repeat blood, see if HCG is increasing or reducing.
can't face work so it's another two days of hiding under the covers and drying my tears.
is this torture ever going to end? why wait to die to go to hell, i'm already living it

so sorry for the negative post, i have to rant, get it out, talk to someone. no one knows, just me DH and my FF buddies


----------



## eternal optimist

Oh you poor thing...... Lifes so unfair sometimes.... Im   that things settle down for you.... Im sure nothing I or anyone else can say will settle your nerves till you know for sure the results... Big hugs and positive thoughts to you.


----------



## Emziola

77  .  I'll be praying for you


----------



## curlyclair

77; I will be   for you hun, sending you lots of   vibes and calm thoughts.

CK; you don't mess about girl!!! please don't blame yourself hun for the little one not sticking, this new cycle will be your time hun promise xx


----------



## ckhayes

77 - I bled with Katie, started off like that but eventually was running down my legs, i was convinced it was all over, like you my cervix was closed, thats such a good sign, i know you have been through it before, but try and stay calm and relaxed.  Its so hard waiting for those tests   i really hope and pray all will be good for you   

CC - I know, but now its been discovered the reason i miscarry is ue to my kidneys.  Each time i get pg I get these kidney infections and end up loosing very early on. I had them with Katie all the way through, happened this time by the looks of things.  My voice is now being listened to and im having a scan and somethin that sounds painfull cariied out in the next week or so    it should give us answers.

Just a little down at the moment so might delay treatment until i know whats going on.

Clare x


----------



## 77sahara

CK - don't feel down, on the contrary, you should be happy that now you know what the problem is. At least you can do something about it and next time it WILL work!!!!! 

thank you everyone for your well wishes, the past two days have been a living nightmare.

just a quick update:

when I had my blood drawn doc said that if my HCG levels are high enough they will call me in for a scan. if not I will have to repeat BETA in two days. She called me last night and said that my HCG was REALLY high at 27000 OMG  

no need to say that I spent the rest of my evening obsessing and reading about such high levels... and let me tell you ... I managed to panic AGAIN!

we went in this morning with DH for our first scan ... and at 5wk4d we saw 2 gestational sacks with 2 yolk sacks - it's twins    
TOTALLY SPEECHLESS - needless to say that I was crying like a  baby... good job we asked for a scan photo, which of course I'm looking at all day.

I sooooo hope the bleed is because of IVF and/or pessaries and/or twins and NOTHING will go wrong now.  Of course at this stage we couldn't see a fetal pole or heartbeat, which is our next milestone in over a weeks time.   Wishing with ALL my heart all will go well and we'll get to see two strong heartbeats at our next scan on April Fool's Day.

XXX


----------



## eternal optimist

awh that is amazing news    double trouble xxxxxxxxxxx  congratulations


----------



## curlyclair

77; So Happy for you hun wow I'm speechless (for a change!!) we all said twins when you got your BFP so early xxxxx


----------



## ckhayes

77 - Awwww sooo happy for you hunny  OMG     AMAZING


----------



## Emziola

77 - congratulations, that's fantastic news!  I'm so pleased it has worked out for you.  Stay positive   xx


----------



## 77sahara

thank you very much girls, both for your support and your well wishes

i still find it really difficult to believe and am anxiously waiting to see two so longed for heartbeats now

nausea is getting stronger by the day - boobs slightly fuller, but not really painful yet, that's about it. At this stage the worse I feel the happier it makes me

XXXXX


----------



## Purplechameleon

Fantastic news 77!  Fingers, toes, arms and eyes crossed that those 2 heartbeats will be flickering away next week  

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days, needed a bit of a break.  AF has been a bit odd and I'm confused.  Maybe TMI coming up..............On an ordinary AF I get brown spotting for a couple of days, then start with really painful AF cramps which go as soon as I take some ibuprofen and AF arrives pretty heavy for about 2 days then I get a further couple of days of brown spotting.  With my 2 failed ICSI cycles I also got the same pattern only heavier bleeding for maybe and extra day or 2.
After this FET I started with a bit of red blood straight away, had really painful cramps for 3 days and the pain was still there (although dulled) even after taking ibuprofen.  I had maybe 12 hours of red blood, it wasn't heavy at all and have had a couple of days of brown 'gunk' but only really on wiping.  It all seems to have stopped today.  So I am confused.  I know my lining had gotten all thick as we saw in the scans - so where is all that lining?  I don't seem to have shed it?!?!?!  I don't know what to do    Any ideas?

PC x


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Pc Nice to See you 

I have had the same thing, I wouldn't worry, I think the next AF will be more normal, mine was only for 2/3 days, very strange.

I think it's because our systems were shut down for so long, it might take a couple of AF's to get back on track.

Lots of Love

Clair


----------



## 77sahara

Hi PC,
have you spoken to the nurses? They might be able to advise.

I don't know, I keep thinking maybe like the vanishing twin syndrome the lining also gets absorbed by the body? It's a really good question though.
The fact though that you had 3 days of really painful days must have got to do with the lining?
sorry I can't help much more.
Hope you are feeling better emotionally too and looking forward to the spring and summer?
XXXX


----------



## ckhayes

PC - Hi hun, lovely to hear from you.  I had horrendous cramps and passed a few clots bled lightly for 2 days then it all stopped, this morning i woke up to brown stuff on wiping   i never had this before, just normal slightly worse pero=iod pains, sounds like its normal x


----------



## ckhayes

Are any of you ladies on here still?

Just seeing how your all doing  

Clare x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i haven't been on for a while. Been really busy.

77 thats fabulous news about your twinnies. Fingers crossed you get two beautiful heartbeats on your next scan.

I'm really sorry for the lovely ladies who were unsuccessful this time. Just take some time to get yourselves 100% ready for the next cycle. Thinking of you loads.      

CK at least you will now hopefully get some answers and fingers crossed if they get to the bottom of things the next cycle will hopefully bring good news.

As for me i'm still waiting on af. Can't believe its still not here. Just typical when you are waiting on it. Hopefully will come soon, if not i'm going to phone clinic after hols and see what they say.

Take care. You are all in my thoughts.

Emma xx


----------



## Kim1977

Hi ladies

Sorry for butting in but I just wanted to ask about the timescales....

I started my AF on Sunday and was told to start my buserelin injections 0.5mg on Monday and 2mg of oestrogen 3 times a day.  That is very different to what some of you were going through.  Is there some sort of short protocol with FETs as well?  

Thanks
Kim xxx


----------



## ckhayes

Kim - Im not sure about your FET, which hospital/clinic are you at? I think the short one is similar but less DR.  Sorry cannot help any more.

But    for your BFP


----------



## Kim1977

Hiya

I'm at St Helier ACU self funded so FET will be done at the bridge centre.

I will ask them about it I have a scan next week.

Kim xxx


----------

